# ACS Skills Assesment



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am a New member in this forum. I have just started my process for Applying for 190 for Australia. 
I am a Software Test Manager with 10 years of IT experience.
My Query is with new rule changes from july 2012. The ACS Assessment is Mandatory before EOI. 
For the ACS Assessment when I submit my Experience Letters, it says it should describe in details about your Roles and Responsibilities. However in India We Get only experience Letters with Date of Joining and Date of Relieving along with the Designation.
I see here many Indians who have Moved to Australia.
So any information in this regard will be very Valuable.

Thank you


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a New member in this forum. I have just started my process for Applying for 190 for Australia.
> I am a Software Test Manager with 10 years of IT experience.
> My Query is with new rule changes from july 2012. The ACS Assessment is Mandatory before EOI.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. For experience letter you can get statutory declaration from any of your colleague working in you ex company or your current company. That should help. As far i have read these kind of statutory declaration has to be on stamp paper. Probably someone else can explain about it.
Hey, getting experience letter is not that difficult. I got experience letter with my duties & responsibilities on my company letter head. Just coaxed them a bit but they did give me the letter. Yeah i did not mention that i need it for Assessment or PR. I told them i need it for applying study courses to foreign universities.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Welcome to the forum. For experience letter you can get statutory declaration from any of your colleague working in you ex company or your current company. That should help. As far i have read these kind of statutory declaration has to be on stamp paper. Probably someone else can explain about it.
> Hey, getting experience letter is not that difficult. I got experience letter with my duties & responsibilities on my company letter head. Just coaxed them a bit but they did give me the letter. Yeah i did not mention that i need it for Assessment or PR. I told them i need it for applying study courses to foreign universities.


Thank you Prgopala for the Prompt Response. I can get the letter from my Current company. However my Past companies would be difficult as they are located in different parts of India and they are also Big MNc like SUngard and they would not entertain such specific requests since am no longer working for them. Also my overall experience is 10 years and it spans 5 companies, so do I need to get letters like that from each company or if I get a Statutory declaration and submit the Relieving letters may suffice.?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Prgopala for the Prompt Response. I can get the letter from my Current company. However my Past companies would be difficult as they are located in different parts of India and they are also Big MNc like SUngard and they would not entertain such specific requests since am no longer working for them. Also my overall experience is 10 years and it spans 5 companies, so do I need to get letters like that from each company or if I get a Statutory declaration and submit the Relieving letters may suffice.?


You have to get letters from each company where you have served. Secondly in case you cannot get exp letter then you have to get statutory declaration from colleague from each of these company. So basically you would need 5 experience letters or 5 statutory declaration whichever is the case. I remember helping one of my ex colleague to get similar experience letter from my company where he worked previously. The company obliged and gave the letter. Mine is also a very big MNC. But they gave the letters to my ex colleague and me as well. So try to get it on company letter head from each company. It would help you to get all of your 10 years assessed by ACS. Else you may find that ACS does not assess the experience where you cannot provide experience letter.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Prgopala for the Prompt Response. I can get the letter from my Current company. However my Past companies would be difficult as they are located in different parts of India and they are also Big MNc like SUngard and they would not entertain such specific requests since am no longer working for them. Also my overall experience is 10 years and it spans 5 companies, so do I need to get letters like that from each company or if I get a Statutory declaration and submit the Relieving letters may suffice.?


Mine is a case of 4 previous employers in India - both big and small companies. I got a tepid response from all of them initially. But further dialogue (by email only) eased the matter and finally I could get all on company letterhead issued by the employer. But the catch here is it took me 2 months to wrap it up.

So I would suggest to first try all means to get from the employer first. Indian companies are not reluctant of the idea; they just need to be made understood properly.

Tip: Support and correspondence from my previous managers helped to convince the HR dept.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Mine is a case of 4 previous employers in India - both big and small companies. I got a tepid response from all of them initially. But further dialogue (by email only) eased the matter and finally I could get all on company letterhead issued by the employer. But the catch here is it took me 2 months to wrap it up.
> 
> So I would suggest to first try all means to get from the employer first. Indian companies are not reluctant of the idea; they just need to be made understood properly.
> 
> Tip: Support and correspondence from my previous managers helped to convince the HR dept.


Thank you Very much Jolu for the update. I will start knocking on my earlier companies ASAP....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Very much Jolu for the update. I will start knocking on my earlier companies ASAP....


Hello Everyone. 1 More Query. I have completed my Engineering in Electronics & Communication. My current occupation is Software Test Manager, so is my education closely related with occupation or not. This will hep me in preparing exp letters for the ACS skill Assessment.

Sorry fro Asking such basic questions, as I am just starting the Preparation and I want to have everything in place when i apply..


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone. 1 More Query. I have completed my Engineering in Electronics & Communication. My current occupation is Software Test Manager, so is my education closely related with occupation or not. This will hep me in preparing exp letters for the ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Sorry fro Asking such basic questions, as I am just starting the Preparation and I want to have everything in place when i apply..


you can go through with ANZSCO Code Descriptions PLV that is available on ACS site with detail description about occupations

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...sessment-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Please go thru the following url for more information regarding your queries in work and educational qualifications...

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1_1307.pdf



rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone. 1 More Query. I have completed my Engineering in Electronics & Communication. My current occupation is Software Test Manager, so is my education closely related with occupation or not. This will hep me in preparing exp letters for the ACS skill Assessment.
> 
> Sorry fro Asking such basic questions, as I am just starting the Preparation and I want to have everything in place when i apply..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Please go thru the following url for more information regarding your queries in work and educational qualifications...
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1_1307.pdf


Thank you rase..... Where in TN are u from?? I am in CBE..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you rase..... Where in TN are u from?? I am in CBE..


Hi rkv146,

I am also planning to apply for ACS in the coming week. I am based out of Chennai.. If you need any help regarding statutory declaration formats or anything else, do contact me..

Will be of help as far as I can...

Regards,
Vinoth


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for ACS in the coming week. I am based out of Chennai.. If you need any help regarding statutory declaration formats or anything else, do contact me..
> 
> ...


Thank you Very Much Vinoth for your Help. I am just now starting with the Document Preparation... Do we need original Degree certificate for Provisionals would do?? Also when do we need to provide Statutory declaration? I mean under what circumstance??


----------



## Sona Mwaniki (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi am Sona. i am new to this forum and would like some advice from the expats. am applying for subclass 489(relative sponsored) under Analyst programmer. i have 2 years working experience in database administration, a bachelors degree in Business and IT and MCDBA(MCITP in Database admin.) could someone please email me or walk me through the assesment process for i am really confused. i have tried looking for an agent in kenya but my efforts have proved futile. Any advice from this forum will be of great help.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Complete the ACS & IELTS
Complete EOI and wait for invitation from skill select for further instructions. 



Sona Mwaniki said:


> Hi am Sona. i am new to this forum and would like some advice from the expats. am applying for subclass 489(relative sponsored) under Analyst programmer. i have 2 years working experience in database administration, a bachelors degree in Business and IT and MCDBA(MCITP in Database admin.) could someone please email me or walk me through the assesment process for i am really confused. i have tried looking for an agent in kenya but my efforts have proved futile. Any advice from this forum will be of great help.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for ACS in the coming week. I am based out of Chennai.. If you need any help regarding statutory declaration formats or anything else, do contact me..
> 
> ...


Hi Vinoth,

I am also from chennai, and planning to apply for ACS assessment in next few weeks.
I need few help regarding the statutory declarations...have send you a message...please check it.

Thanks,
Balaji S.


----------



## Sona Mwaniki (Jul 16, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Complete the ACS & IELTS
> Complete EOI and wait for invitation from skill select for further instructions.


so one can complete an ACS without having my IELTS scores?? thanks for the reply


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> I am also from chennai, and planning to apply for ACS assessment in next few weeks.
> I need few help regarding the statutory declarations...have send you a message...please check it.
> ...


Dear Balaji,

It would be Good if you can post those msg as well in forum , so that it can help others users specially like me with Statutory Declarations.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sona Mwaniki said:


> so one can complete an ACS without having my IELTS scores?? thanks for the reply


Yes Sona.. ACS has no relation with IELTS... ACS is specific to your Qualification and Work Experience...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear Balaji,
> 
> It would be Good if you can post those msg as well in forum , so that it can help others users specially like me with Statutory Declarations.


hey,

yes sure will post  I saw vinoth offering help tats y messaged him


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

both IELTS & Skill Assessment are prerequisite for EOI. 
Those are not interdependent.    



Sona Mwaniki said:


> so one can complete an ACS without having my IELTS scores?? thanks for the reply


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> hey,
> 
> yes sure will post  I saw vinoth offering help tats y messaged him


Thank a Lot Nivas... Even I am about to file for ACS and it looks like I may need statutory declaration for around 3 yrs of experience with 2 companies.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank a Lot Nivas... Even I am about to file for ACS and it looks like I may need statutory declaration for around 3 yrs of experience with 2 companies.


I have a job reference letter from 2 of my previous company...but the 3rd one is what troubling me  and that is the major part of my experience  so I need to get a statutory declaration for that...

My doubt is about the stamp paper...what denomination(20rs ??) should be used for the declaration ???


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> I have a job reference letter from 2 of my previous company...but the 3rd one is what troubling me  and that is the major part of my experience  so I need to get a statutory declaration for that...
> 
> My doubt is about the stamp paper...what denomination(20rs ??) should be used for the declaration ???


Even I am on the same Boat.. Whether we can make a Self declaration or it should be done by some one else.. Also whether it Needs to be Notarised!!!

It can be of any stamp paper beyond Rs 20. You can use Rs.50 or Rs 100 as well.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Even I am on the same Boat.. Whether we can make a Self declaration or it should be done by some one else.. Also whether it Needs to be Notarised!!!
> 
> It can be of any stamp paper beyond Rs 20. You can use Rs.50 or Rs 100 as well.


cool...so I can use 50rs stamp paper...thanks for clearing that

and to answer your question, you cannot make a Self declaration, it has to be done by your work colleague in front of a authorized witness( check the format and list of authorized witness in this link Statutory declarations )

hope it helps...let me know if you need any more information...I have researched the process for more than a month, so familiar with it


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> cool...so I can use 50rs stamp paper...thanks for clearing that
> 
> and to answer your question, you cannot make a Self declaration, it has to be done by your work colleague in front of a authorized witness( check the format and list of authorized witness in this link Statutory declarations )
> 
> hope it helps...let me know if you need any more information...I have researched the process for more than a month, so familiar with it


Thanks Nivas.. that is for Australia.. In India Can we Get it done before a Notary??? 
Can you specify before whom we can get the declaration?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Nivas.. that is for Australia.. In India Can we Get it done before a Notary???
> Can you specify before whom we can get the declaration?


witness seems to be a little concern here...I have seen people saying you can have some one who is having a similar profession as mentioned in the website...but hers is what the website says

_I live overseas and need to make a statutory declaration
You will need to find a witness who is both:
on the list of authorised witnesses, and
has a connection with Australia.
For example, a doctor who is registered to practice medicine in Australia can witness your declaration, but a doctor who is not registered in Australia cannot._
Making a statutory declaration

let me create a new post to find some expert to answer this question and also there is an Australian embassy in Chennai, I can contact them also to get more info


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Very Much Vinoth for your Help. I am just now starting with the Document Preparation... Do we need original Degree certificate for Provisionals would do?? Also when do we need to provide Statutory declaration? I mean under what circumstance??


As far as I know, you would need copies of degree certificate duly notarized.

For ACS assessment, you will need to get reference letter from your organization in company letterhead stating your roles and responsibilites.. If that is not possible, you can get Statutory declaration from your colleague stating your roles and responsibilities and the nature of your work...

Regards,
Vinoth


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes a notary would suffice...

Regards,
Vinoth


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> As far as I know, you would need copies of degree certificate duly notarized.
> 
> For ACS assessment, you will need to get reference letter from your organization in company letterhead stating your roles and responsibilites.. If that is not possible, you can get Statutory declaration from your colleague stating your roles and responsibilities and the nature of your work...
> 
> ...


Thanks Vinoth.. So the Provisionals Wont work...?? I have not yet collected my Degree. I finished my BE in 2002... So I think now I need to Run and get my Degree Certificate


----------



## Sona Mwaniki (Jul 16, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> both IELTS & Skill Assessment are prerequisite for EOI.
> Those are not interdependent.


Thats good news. i've always withheld my application for lack of the IELTS scores. i will glady upload my documents today. if you can kindly point out the necessary documents to upload for a successful and +ve assesment, i would really appreciate.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

1) Attested photocopies of your complete educational documents(School+UG+PG) 
2) Experience letter which explains your job roles and responsibilities from the 
current and previous employer.
3) Your resume


For more info
Skill Assessment Application Check List
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7642/Skills-Assessment-Application-Checklist-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

Info Abt ACS Skill Assessment 
Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

FAQs regarding ACS Skill Assessment 
FAQs | Australian Computer Society




Sona Mwaniki said:


> Thats good news. i've always withheld my application for lack of the IELTS scores. i will glady upload my documents today. if you can kindly point out the necessary documents to upload for a successful and +ve assesment, i would really appreciate.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> 1) Attested photocopies of your complete educational documents(School+UG+PG)
> 2) Experience letter which explains your job roles and responsibilities from the
> current and previous employer.
> 3) Your resume
> ...


Minor update School certificates are no longer required... just send the Degree mark sheets and certificate you want them to consider for your occupation... They will consider that only...


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, i will be going through thru RPL route as my degree in no way rebates to my experience (and is non ict). As i have a degree i know that i need 6 years experience which i will have in September.

My question is do i need to supply my degree mark sheets if the do not relate to my experience at all? 

Thanks,
Gav


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

gav7red said:


> Hi, i will be going through thru RPL route as my degree in no way rebates to my experience (and is non ict). As i have a degree i know that i need 6 years experience which i will have in September.
> 
> My question is do i need to supply my degree mark sheets if the do not relate to my experience at all?
> 
> ...


You need to send that... as you have to get your education points to be claimed... so u need to send it...


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Sona Mwaniki said:


> could someone please email me or walk me through the assesment process for i am really confused.





nav.mahajan said:


> send the Degree mark sheets and certificate you want them to consider for your occupation... They will consider that only...


I agree with nav.mahajan.

One may provide each & every document available which supports/demonstrates:
1. Your Educational Degree & its relevance with ICT (major or minor) or None. (Criteria #1)
2. Your Work Experience - With Job responsibilities, for ACS to figure out whether or not & how many years the experience - is closely related OR Not closely related to your Nominated ANZSCO Code (Criteria #2).

Criteria #1 & Criteria #2 are collectively taken into consideration while providing Positive or Negative Assessment. The combination of qualification & experience chart is available from ACS website.

**********

If you want to claim points for experience : 5 years/8 years etc.....provide documents for those years also to get assessed else you may miss the points, even if you are assessed positive for your occupation code.

*Rest all documents are unrelated *but somebody has started sending, others followed & we also can send. It doesn't hurt us. But sending "non core documents" without understanding of the "core documents' required, will not yield the assessment positive.


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum, planning to do migration to Australia, initially i was planning to do through consultancy, then i decided to do it by myself. I think everything is clearly mentioned in Aus gov website.

I'm having 8+ yrs in Computer Network domain and my wife is into Software development with 5 yrs exp, i'm in a dilemma that who will apply as Primary applicant, bcoz we both get the same points(70). i heard they issue more number of visa to SW people.

Do i have to do skill assessment for my wife if i need to include Spouse points also ? 

Any inputs will be appreciated.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, planning to do migration to Australia, initially i was planning to do through consultancy, then i decided to do it by myself. I think everything is clearly mentioned in Aus gov website.
> 
> ...


Yes, please get assessment done for your wife. That is needed to get the partner points that you want to claim on your EOI.
What you can do is get assessment and IELTS for both of you.
Then apply for EOI.
You then have double the chances, and whoever gets invitation earlier can become primary and the other can become secondary


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Hi Vinoth

I am new on expat forum. I read in this post that you have Statutory Declaration Format. I need statutory declaration format for both "Self Declaration" & "Declaration from Witness". Please post them if you have any or both. I have rest of the documents ready with me. I need these formats. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi Vinoth
> 
> I am new on expat forum. I read in this post that you have Statutory Declaration Format. I need statutory declaration format for both "Self Declaration" & "Declaration from Witness". Please post them if you have any or both. I have rest of the documents ready with me. I need these formats. Thanks in advance!


Hi Sandeep , Self Declaration is no longer accepted..... The Declaration has to be from Witness and it has to be on Stamp Paper of any Denomination Starting from Rs.10.
Are you looking for this declaration for Reference Letters??


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes, please get assessment done for your wife. That is needed to get the partner points that you want to claim on your EOI.
> What you can do is get assessment and IELTS for both of you.
> Then apply for EOI.
> You then have double the chances, and whoever gets invitation earlier can become primary and the other can become secondary


Do remember both of you need to get 7 each in IELTS to be the primary applicant... 

And 6 each for the spouse.. if you are claiming point for your skilled partner.... :ranger:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Do remember both of you need to get 7 each in IELTS to be the primary applicant...
> 
> And 6 each for the spouse.. if you are claiming point for your skilled partner.... :ranger:


6 in each is fine for primary as well, although you would not score any points on the point system.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

did anybody in the ACS submitted group have a case of break in either of following ?

1. Break in employment.
2. Break between completion of graduation and start of employment.

What did you guys do in above cases ? Any substantiated proof to be submitted to ACS ?


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

Hi rkv146

I have to submit declaration in place of R&R from current employer. Please post or mail format at [email protected].

Also, is there any harm submitting both self statutory declaration & witness declaration?

Australian Immigration website has mentioned about Statutory Declaration Act of 1959 & provides a list of authorized signatories.

I am confused that whether those signatories should be from India & registered with australia? or its not mandatory that signatories be not registered in australia?

Thanks!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi rkv146
> 
> I have to submit declaration in place of R&R from current employer. Please post or mail format at [email protected].
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,
Self declaration is no longer valid. so sending will not enhance ur application at all. you are free to send but my advice would be not to send as it carries no significance..

if you are in India you can get the Documents attested by a Notary. it should suffice.
any statutory declaration can be taken on a Stamp paper of Rs. 10 onwards.

Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> Self declaration is no longer valid. so sending will not enhance ur application at all. you are free to send but my advice would be not to send as it carries no significance..
> 
> if you are in India you can get the Documents attested by a Notary. it should suffice.
> ...


RKV,

Kindly tell me if ACS is accepting the declaration on notarized stamp paper in India after July 01, 2012.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> did anybody in the ACS submitted group have a case of break in either of following ?
> 
> 1. Break in employment.
> 2. Break between completion of graduation and start of employment.
> ...


Well firstly I had not been in situation like you have described above.

But you would be happy to know that both of the above does not have any influence on ACS assessment, as long as you are able to satisfy the criterias of ACS reg educational qualification & required experience in your nominated occupation. You will be assessed positive by ACS.

Gaps between employment etc may be scrutinized in the job market later by employer/recruiter.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Dear all,

I have a quarry about my recent employment record which is obtained after applying to ACS(not assessed).

In detail, I have applied to ACS in June'2012 with job reference letters till April'2012(total 5+ years; Job1- January'2007-June'2009 & Job2- July'2009-April'2012), but I didn't mention my new job(Job3- May'2012) as it was just one month old. Moreover I have switched to another company(Job4) in June'2012.

For Job3- May'2012(only 1 month):
I only have Job Offer Letter, Appointment Letter(mentioning details of my job responsibilities, salary, work hour and other facilities) and bank statement showing salary for one month.

For Job4- June'2012 to till now:
I only have Job Offer Letter(it is a bank and it doesn't provide appointment letter, so no job responsibilities written), pay slip and bank statement showing salary.

Now, my question is although my new jobs will not add any more point and I don't have any job reference letter for these should I mention these jobs in EOI and/or State Sponsorship application?

Please guide me with your valuable advices.
I appreciate your kind help very much.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a quarry about my recent employment record which is obtained after applying to ACS(not assessed).
> 
> ...


If that is not mentioned in skill letter..... then you should not mention in your EOI.... coz question will come y this is not assessed by ACS.....:ranger:


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If that is not mentioned in skill letter..... then you should not mention in your EOI.... coz question will come y this is not assessed by ACS.....:ranger:


Ufff nav.mahajan,
You saved my life.
Thank you very much for clearing it very well.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Ufff nav.mahajan,
> You saved my life.
> Thank you very much for clearing it very well.


Do tell me one more thing.. when you got your profile assessed... have you mentioned job 2 as current job... if yes..... then you in trouble buddy.... 

If a person mentions the last job as current job... and changes the job... then have to get the profile assessed again from ACS....

Do check that??????.....:ranger:


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Do tell me one more thing.. when you got your profile assessed... have you mentioned job 2 as current job... if yes..... then you in trouble buddy....
> 
> If a person mentions the last job as current job... and changes the job... then have to get the profile assessed again from ACS....
> 
> Do check that??????.....:ranger:


Thanks a lot for your concern.
The answer is no. As I joined in the new company at the time of logging, I didn't mention any current job.
Hope I am in safe side.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Thanks a lot for your concern.
> The answer is no. As I joined in the new company at the time of logging, I didn't mention any current job.
> Hope I am in safe side.


then you are good buddy... let hope so....


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Do remember both of you need to get 7 each in IELTS to be the primary applicant...
> 
> And 6 each for the spouse.. if you are claiming point for your skilled partner.... :ranger:


Hi Mahajan,

So you mean to say that, my wife needs to score only 6 in IELTS if i have to add her points also with my assessment.

I was under an assumption that she also needs 7 each.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> So you mean to say that, my wife needs to score only 6 in IELTS if i have to add her points also with my assessment.
> 
> ...


If you both want to be primary applicant and want to claim 10 points... then have to get 7 bands each... if anyone of you can become the primary applicant then... that person have to get 7 each.... and other can get 6 each.....

You both get your profiles assessed from ACS..... and prepare for IELTS got get 7 each... who so ever get that.... can become the primary applicant..... :ranger:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> So you mean to say that, my wife needs to score only 6 in IELTS if i have to add her points also with my assessment.
> 
> ...


Even you do not need 7 in each to be primary.. you can be primary with 6 in each provided you get the required 60 points without the IELTS points (6 in each would not give you any points to add on the DIAC point system, 7 in each would give you 10 & 8 in each would give you 20). Wife can contribute her 5 points for partner skills with 6 in each in IELTS and +ve skill assessment for her ANZSCO occupation provided it is on the SOL.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Even you do not need 7 in each to be primary.. you can be primary with 6 in each provided you get the required 60 points without the IELTS points (6 in each would not give you any points on the DIAC point system)


Buddy with 60 points... there are very less chances to get invite..... and occupation ceiling will also be filled to reach to that level of score.... 

So better to aim for 7 each... even most of the states are asking for 7 each... even SA has revised score to 6.5 for IT professions... :ranger:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Buddy with 60 points... there are very less chances to get invite..... and occupation ceiling will also be filled to reach to that level of score....
> 
> So better to aim for 7 each... even most of the states are asking for 7 each... even SA has revised score to 6.5 for IT professions... :ranger:


Well obviously, i was just clearing confusion that the requirement is just 6, yeah but obviously no one would want to settle with 6 since VIC and NSW require 7 in each for all ICT occupation and i guess all IT guys would want to aim for 7 to apply to these states. And yeah SA has also bumped up the score to 6.5 each. I believe all the remaining states will also follow suit.


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions, so better we claim as much as points we can ..rt ? if i include my wife's point with ielts 6 then i can claim 75 points 

I'm doubt if my wife will score 7 each in IELTS


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions, so better we claim as much as points we can ..rt ? if i include my wife's point with ielts 6 then i can claim 75 points
> 
> I'm doubt if my wife will score 7 each in IELTS


All the best buddy.... :ranger:


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> Self declaration is no longer valid. so sending will not enhance ur application at all. you are free to send but my advice would be not to send as it carries no significance..
> 
> if you are in India you can get the Documents attested by a Notary. it should suffice.
> ...


Thanks rkv..Do you have witness declaration document format? I should be preparing that now.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeepkhaira said:


> Thanks rkv..Do you have witness declaration document format? I should be preparing that now.


Hii Sandeep, I have not yet used the witness declaration so far.. However in this forum there are threads under statutory declaration and it has samples there. please refer them.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sandeep, I have not yet used the witness declaration so far.. However in this forum there are threads under statutory declaration and it has samples there. please refer them.


I did search for it. But, didn't get any clear/defined format. Let see if I get any good format by searching again. Thanks!


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> All the best buddy.... :ranger:


Hi,

I'm collecting the detailed experience letters from my previous companies, my first company i worked in 2004 is not exists now. i can prepare a statutory document and get it signed by one of my ex-colleague who worked with me there.

Can i do in that way ? since i do not produce the exp letter from their letter pad, will they come and verify it or ?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions, so better we claim as much as points we can ..rt ? if i include my wife's point with ielts 6 then i can claim 75 points
> 
> I'm doubt if my wife will score 7 each in IELTS


1. Yes If you applying 189 Visa point ranking makes a difference. 190 visa may bypass the ranking if you just get pass 60.
2. You maybe doubtful about wife getting 7. But good news is that it wont prevent you from claiming partner points (5), is she is assessed positive & scores basis min 6. 
3. Proceeding this way would help in not loosing time for visa application till she gets 7.
4. Later she can keep appearing for re-tests to improve the score to 7, which may help to overcome hurdles in job finding if companies are putting that as filtering criteria. Else score of 7 is not relevant if somebody has got PR & employer is ok with IELTS between 6 & 7. 

All the best enjoy maadi


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

paul100 said:


> i can prepare a statutory document and get it signed by one of my ex-colleague who worked with me there.
> 
> Can i do in that way ? since i do not produce the exp letter from their letter pad, will they come and verify it or ?


Statutory Declaration = Our Affidavit signed in presence of a Notary.

No letter head is required. 

Regarding arranging a business card of old closed company for the colleague who is helping you, I have no view.

DIAC (or any other agency authorized by them) is at liberty to verify what you state in statutory declaration (even if the company is closed) to their satisfaction. It may not happen with all but what chances to take in this regard is solely your wisdom. All the best


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Statutory Declaration = Our Affidavit signed in presence of a Notary.
> 
> No letter head is required.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

as i said before my first company is no longer exists,but i'm in touch with the person who was managing that, he stays outside India now, so in Statutory declaration can i mention that the company is not exists now and provide that person's contact details for any type of clarification if they need 

Will that be a good idea or ? 

Appreciate your reply.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

desi_aussie said:


> Statutory Declaration = Our Affidavit signed in presence of a Notary.
> 
> No letter head is required.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I have a query reg the Statutory declaration, the affidavit means employer/colleague will declare that my roles & responsibilities during that time and a notary will attest it.

So when we buy a stamp paper, we have to get that in our name, and we have to sign that it seems, along with that whoever is giving declaration also has to be signed ....this is what an advocate told me ..

Appreciate anyone's help reg this.

REgards,
Paul


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query reg the Statutory declaration, the affidavit means employer/colleague will declare that my roles & responsibilities during that time and a notary will attest it.
> 
> ...


you have to buy the stamp paper on your name and... get the stuff typed on it... with the name of the person who's certifying your roles and responsibilities.... his contact details.... designation at that time..... and if you can get the Org. chart that would be great..... 

get it signed from him.... notarize it.... any upload it....:ranger:


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> you have to buy the stamp paper on your name and... get the stuff typed on it... with the name of the person who's certifying your roles and responsibilities.... his contact details.... designation at that time..... and if you can get the Org. chart that would be great.....
> 
> get it signed from him.... notarize it.... any upload it....:ranger:


Hi,

Thanks for the inputs, i have done in that way only, bought t he stamp paper in my name, typed the stuff and got it signed from my manager, when i typed this, the guy asked me to sign in the first page of the stamp paper(bottom), do not know why ..

When i purchased the stamp paper , i mentioned it is for Affidavit purpose and they have typed the same (Affidavit) in the paper, will it cause any problem ?

one more query :- 

i'm producing the declaration for my first company (in 2004), that company is no longer exists but i',m in touch with the person who owned say XYZ, he will be declaring it for me now.

My doubt is, i have the relieving/experience letter from the same company which is signed by the same person say XYZ in the company letter head. 

So for skill assessment we have to submit all exp/relieving letters along with detailed job descriptions (Declarations if any), so since my Orignial letters and declaration are signed by the same person , will it be a problem ?

Sorry if i'm making it too complected ...

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the inputs, i have done in that way only, bought t he stamp paper in my name, typed the stuff and got it signed from my manager, when i typed this, the guy asked me to sign in the first page of the stamp paper(bottom), do not know why ..
> 
> ...


I would say submit both affidavit as well as the doc issued from the company long back.... it will not hamper... though it might take some time for them to evaluate..... but it will give you more experience to claim.....

rest don't worry if he got your signature on the bottom of the page.. it would be for both of you that you agree on content written on that paper... :ranger:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the inputs, i have done in that way only, bought t he stamp paper in my name, typed the stuff and got it signed from my manager, when i typed this, the guy asked me to sign in the first page of the stamp paper(bottom), do not know why ..
> 
> ...


My doubt is, i have the relieving/experience letter from the same company which is signed by the same person say XYZ in the company letter head. 

So for skill assessment we have to submit all exp/relieving letters along with detailed job descriptions (Declarations if any), so since my Orignial letters and declaration are signed by the same person , will it be a problem ?

for skill assesment you need to submit referral letters. Not the standard exp/relieving letters which we get in India. If you don have referral letter then you need the affidavit. so for each company there will be only 1 letter . either referral or statutory. so you dont have to submit referral and sttautory for company A.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

paul100 said:


> i'm producing the declaration for my first company (in 2004), that company is no longer exists but i',m in touch with the person who owned say XYZ, he will be declaring it for me now.


Hi Paul, Sorry for the delay. I noticed replies to your query from other friends & they have correctly explained statutory declaration/affidavit needed in your case.

I am not sure if you have executed it correctly. Statutory Declaration in your case is needed from ex-owner of XYZ company (which is closed now), *is in lieu of* job responsibilities letter (which could have been issued to you, by the XYZ company, had it been open today.)

In above case, affidavit is to be signed by ex-owner of XYZ (who is abroad now), in presence of notary in India. How will you manage that ?

Your self-declaration (even on stamp paper) cannot substitute for ex-owner's affidavit for purpose of ACS assessment. However when perfection is not possible, people do submit whatever they can manage to & hope for the discretion in our favour.

Hope you are already aware of what i said here & doing it accordingly  All the best !!!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*TRA Assessment*

Hello everyone,

I am planning to get my skilled assessed by TRA. I require some help.

I have a Bachelors degree in Zoology and I have 3.8 years of IT experience(helpdesk and application support)

My question is will TRA assess my skills because my qualification is different from my work experience?

Please help.

Regards,

Vijendra


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

For skill assessment, can we apply or upload all documents through online ? 

do we have to attest all the copies and send it to them, i was wondering if we are scanning the original certificate why would we need to attest the copies ? 

From ACS site i read the below line :- 

""These documents need to be in PDF format as a scan of a certified copy of original documents""

Do we have to submit Releiving / Exp letter from each company along with the Job description letter for Skill assessment ? 

Please suggest.

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

paul100 said:


> For skill assessment, can we apply or upload all documents through online ?
> 
> do we have to attest all the copies and send it to them, i was wondering if we are scanning the original certificate why would we need to attest the copies ?
> 
> ...


yes..all document should be scanned and uploaded online.

U need to take a xerox( preferably color) and then get it attested and then scan it and upload  

No relieving/exp letter will be accepted by ACS( that's the sad part  )


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nivas said:


> yes..all document should be scanned and uploaded online.
> 
> U need to take a xerox( preferably color) and then get it attested and then scan it and upload
> 
> No relieving/exp letter will be accepted by ACS( that's the sad part  )


Even if its not colored copy... then even it will work.... need to attest it from notary.... Only CV need not to be attested.....

Rest all the documents should be certified copies of original.... :ranger:


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies...

i have a statutory declaration to be submitted, actually that is in an eStamp paper which is in black and white, do i need to take a copy of that and attest ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Even if its not colored copy... then even it will work.... need to attest it from notary.... Only CV need not to be attested.....
> 
> Rest all the documents should be certified copies of original.... :ranger:


is CV needed for sure ???


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nivas said:


> is CV needed for sure ???


CV is needed..... 

@Paul: you can scan that document... coz that is already.... certified from notary.... so you can scan that and can send it to ACS for assessment...


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just want to double check before i proceed with the skill assessment, 

we do not submit exp/relieving letter from companies, only the reference letters would be accepted, along with that we need to submit the passport copy and all education certificates ( including school/PUC/Degree & PG) .

Please confirm ..

REgards,
Paul.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Just want to double check before i proceed with the skill assessment,
> 
> we do not submit exp/relieving letter from companies, only the reference letters would be accepted, along with that we need to submit the passport copy and all education certificates ( including school/PUC/Degree & PG) .
> 
> ...


yes..perfect..I did that few days ago only...only reference letter, passport, and degree certificate...(no need of school)..mine is moved to stage 4 

Actually go ahead and start the application, then u will see the forms and sections to upload the docs, then u will get much better idea what to and what not to


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

nivas said:


> yes..perfect..I did that few days ago only...only reference letter, passport, and degree certificate...(no need of school)..mine is moved to stage 4
> 
> Actually go ahead and start the application, then u will see the forms and sections to upload the docs, then u will get much better idea what to and what not to


Thanks Nivas...

I was reading the ACS FAQ for before submit the application, there i saw the below important points :- 

1) The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer

2) A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must be at a supervisory level 

Actually i have created two declarations, in the current company's declaration, it is given by one of my colleague who is same as my designation and forgot to provide the reason for submitting the decalartion.


Can you confirm whether those two points are really required or ?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

paul,

I struggled and somehow managed to get the letters from company itself, so I dont have much knowledge in Statutory declaration...

search forums you should find the answer...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Just want to double check before i proceed with the skill assessment,
> 
> we do not submit exp/relieving letter from companies, only the reference letters would be accepted, along with that we need to submit the passport copy and all education certificates ( including school/PUC/Degree & PG) .
> 
> ...


Paul Only certified copies of reference letter from employers..... Education certificates for UG/PG only.... No school certificates.... Passport and CV...:ranger:


----------



## wishmeluck (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi RKV, My Bachelors is also in Electronics & Communication from India. Can you guide whether to go through RPL or Skills Assessments?

Thanks
AM


----------



## narisettinaidu (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.. Can u please help to get info for below.

I am applying for Australina PR, Before that I have to get ACS approval. I have 3 years of professional experience. And I have MCA ( master of Computer Application).
Will I get ACS approval with this eligibility.

About MCA: 

The Master of Computer Applications (MCA) is a Postgraduate degree in computer application Streams awarded in India. MCA is a three year (6 semester) course. The MCA programme is planned to have 5 or more theory subject plus two laboratories each semester. There are two projects in the course One Major and one mini.

NAidu


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

nivas said:


> yes..perfect..I did that few days ago only...only reference letter, passport, and degree certificate...(no need of school)..mine is moved to stage 4
> 
> Actually go ahead and start the application, then u will see the forms and sections to upload the docs, then u will get much better idea what to and what not to


Hi nivas,

I have also applied for ACS and mine also is in Stage 4. Do you have any idea how long it will take to move to the next stage..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas,
> 
> I have also applied for ACS and mine also is in Stage 4. Do you have any idea how long it will take to move to the next stage..


Hii,

Even mine is in Stage 4. However they say it takes 4 to 6 weeks for it move out of Stage 4 to Stage 5!!!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Generally 4 weeks in stage 4 - with assessor, but it varies from application to application.
I have seen folks get their ACS assessments in 3 weeks as well....

I submitted my ACS online ,on 25th of July 2012, the very next day it moved to stage 4 - with assessor and as of today (20 days since i submitted) its still on stage 4 - with assessor...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas,
> 
> I have also applied for ACS and mine also is in Stage 4. Do you have any idea how long it will take to move to the next stage..


I guess it will easily take 3 or 4 weeks in stage 4 itself....so we have to wait :ranger:


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Generally 4 weeks in stage 4 - with assessor, but it varies from application to application.
> I have seen folks get their ACS assessments in 3 weeks as well....
> 
> I submitted my ACS online ,on 25th of July 2012, the very next day it moved to stage 4 - with assessor and as of today (20 days since i submitted) its still on stage 4 - with assessor...


Gaurav,

Just saw u r signature, that u have applied for Software Tester..I have also applied for the same code...What is u r further plan after getting the assessment ? I am planning to apply for State sponsorship from Victoria or SA..will try for victoria first, as melbourne has more number of jobs than SA


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Just saw u r signature, that u have applied for Software Tester..I have also applied for the same code...What is u r further plan after getting the assessment ? I am planning to apply for State sponsorship from Victoria or SA..will try for victoria first, as melbourne has more number of jobs than SA


Hi Nivas and Gaurav,
Do you guys know that Tester occupation has only around 310 available position for migration? If we get a Sponsorship from State does that mean they will not validate the quota for the occupation?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

My plan is the same as yours nivas. I am awaiting my IELTS and ACS results, and then i'll file my EOI and apply to VIC.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Nivas and Gaurav,
> Do you guys know that Tester occupation has only around 310 available position for migration? If we get a Sponsorship from State does that mean they will not validate the quota for the occupation?


Well there are a lot of testers around, of that I am sure.
I did not know that there were only 310 available positions :confused2:
Where did you see this information ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Nivas and Gaurav,
> Do you guys know that Tester occupation has only around 310 available position for migration? If we get a Sponsorship from State does that mean they will not validate the quota for the occupation?


yes rkv, tat is what my understanding is!! state sponsorship will not validate with the over all quota mentioned in skill select...hope it is correct...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Well there are a lot of testers around, of that I am sure.
> I did not know that there were only 310 available positions :confused2:
> Where did you see this information ?


Hi I saw it in the following link..
Skillselect

Go to Reports Tab..
Thats why ia m now confused how to proceed further. coz I feel by the time the ACS assesment comes in sepetember the quota may be full


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi I saw it in the following link..
> Skillselect
> 
> Go to Reports Tab..
> Thats why ia m now confused how to proceed further. coz I feel by the time the ACS assesment comes in sepetember the quota may be full


rkv, can u tell me the specific code which u r referring in the reports ??? I dont see software testers there


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Do we know if the Occupation Ceiling is applicable for 190 ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I think this is what rkv is talking about 

2632 ICT Support and Test Engineers 360


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi I saw it in the following link..
> Skillselect
> 
> Go to Reports Tab..
> Thats why ia m now confused how to proceed further. coz I feel by the time the ACS assesment comes in sepetember the quota may be full


and more over the main code is "2613 Software and Applications Programmers" which has 5160 as the count and software tester code 261314 is branch of this


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

nivas said:


> I guess it will easily take 3 or 4 weeks in stage 4 itself....so we have to wait :ranger:


Nivas,
Also , as per Skillselect website, they will publish the lowest scoring points that had received an invitation in the last round.. 
Do you have any idea whether any such report was published in the month of August(giving July statistics)...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> rkv, can u tell me the specific code which u r referring in the reports ??? I dont see software testers there


2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers	360

This one my friend


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> 2632	ICT Support and Test Engineers	360
> 
> This one my friend


this is not the one we are applying...we are applying for "261314 Software Tester"

What is the ANZSCO code for which you have applied to ACS ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Nivas,
> Also , as per Skillselect website, they will publish the lowest scoring points that had received an invitation in the last round..
> Do you have any idea whether any such report was published in the month of August(giving July statistics)...


Not sure about that report vinoth..as far as I know first batch got the invitations and they have started applying from August 11...not sure about the minimum points for which the invitation was sent...may be in few weeks they will announce


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> Not sure about that report vinoth..as far as I know first batch got the invitations and they have started applying from August 11...not sure about the minimum points for which the invitation was sent...may be in few weeks they will announce


Hi they have mentioned that 1st report will be out by end of August..
I am not Sure which occupation ceiling it refers, coz the site has only 4 digit codes and not the 6 digit


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

nivas said:


> this is not the one we are applying...we are applying for "261314 Software Tester"
> 
> What is the ANZSCO code for which you have applied to ACS ?


Hi nivas and rkv,

Can you please update your timelines in ur signatures..

it will be easy for all our references..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Nivas, I hope we make it on time....
It'll take me another 20 odd days before I can lodge my EOI and apply for SS, and by the time i get SS (another 3 months), it may hit the ceiling.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Nivas, I hope we make it on time....
> It'll take me another 20 odd days before I can lodge my EOI and apply for SS, and by the time i get SS (another 3 months), it may hit the ceiling.


Hi gaurav,

I think for applying State Sponsorship you do not need to lodge EOI.. We need to apply for Sponsorship and we would automatically get an Invite...

I am not 100% sure on this.. Please let me know if you have any info on this.. even I am planning to apply for SS.

RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas and rkv,
> 
> Can you please update your timelines in ur signatures..
> 
> it will be easy for all our references..


Hi Vinoth..
How do we add signatures???


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

You need to file your EOI first and then apply for SS, you'll need to send your EOI number to the state.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi gaurav,
> 
> I think for applying State Sponsorship you do not need to lodge EOI.. We need to apply for Sponsorship and we would automatically get an Invite...
> 
> ...


Hi rk,

Even if you decide to go for an SS, you will have to lodge EOI. No matter what the case..

but while applying for SS, you may quote your EOI number.. which will assure you an invite..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Nivas, I hope we make it on time....
> It'll take me another 20 odd days before I can lodge my EOI and apply for SS, and by the time i get SS (another 3 months), it may hit the ceiling.


yes...I guess we need to apply as early as possible and more over for Victoria, there will be tons of applications  and we don't have much options also other than Victoria and SA


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I just hope I do not have to retake IELTS, that'll slow things down further for me ....
If all goes to plan I should be able to file my EOI and apply for SS before the end of August.
But that's just wishful thinking


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rk,
> 
> Even if you decide to go for an SS, you will have to lodge EOI. No matter what the case..
> 
> but while applying for SS, you may quote your EOI number.. which will assure you an invite..


no Vinoth, procedure is different depending on which state u r applying

For Victoria -> U need to apply in Victoria site( no need to submit EOI), once SS is approved you will be asked to submit EOI, which will be approved automatically 

For SA -> U need to apply EOI, and while applying you have to select "SA only", so that it goes for State sponsorship


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> no Vinoth, procedure is different depending on which state u r applying
> 
> For Victoria -> U need to apply in Victoria site( no need to submit EOI), once SS is approved you will be asked to submit EOI, which will be approved automatically
> 
> For SA -> U need to apply EOI, and while applying you have to select "SA only", so that it goes for State sponsorship


Thank you NIvas..
As i said earlier there are some differences amongst each State, So we need to double check.. But one thing is sure for EOI or SS we need IELTS and ACS +Ve Assessment.without that we cant do either.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you NIvas..
> As i said earlier there are some differences amongst each State, So we need to double check.. But one thing is sure for EOI or SS we need IELTS and ACS +Ve Assessment.without that we cant do either.


yes  IELTS and ACS +ve is the bare minimum to start anything


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Nivas, have you taken your IELTS ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Nivas, have you taken your IELTS ?


nope not yet  planning to do it September...want to prepare properly and take..getting a score of 7 is very very important


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah, I think I screwed up mine and may have to retake...
So make sure you are ready...and focus on time management...that's the reason I screwed up


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

As per the new rules, can someone please suggest if we need to submit the organisation chart as well along with the statutory declaration.

Also, the statutory declaration that we take on Indian stamp paper, do we need to add any headings like - 
Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

or should there be any other heading? 

Please confirm.

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the new rules, can someone please suggest if we need to submit the organisation chart as well along with the statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


Hii

if we need to submit the organisation chart as well along with the statutory declaration.
YES.. Any statutory declaration must be signed by your Superior/Manager. It should also show the Org chart showing your Name, you superiors name and his Superior name

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

or should there be any other heading? 

No heading Needed.. Just the Standard Affidavit format...


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Thankyou for your prompt reply. 

So should the organisation chart be additionally added as part of attachment? In case I am unable to get the same from my previous employer, is there any additional statement that I can add in the declaration itself? 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thankyou for your prompt reply.
> 
> ...


The Ideal Document is referral letter from your Employer.. If you are unable to contact your employer and get referral letter. Then you should go for the declaration from your supervisor. The Supervisor can sign the Org chart. and both the declaration and org chart should be Notarised.
Both these documents come in picture only when you cant get referral letter.. If you are contacting your employer for org chart then you may as well get the referral letter.

Hope this helps.
All the Best
RK


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I will not be able to get the referral letter on company letterhead, hence the statutory declaration is the only option. 
Can you please share any sample organisation chart submitted? It would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I will not be able to get the referral letter on company letterhead, hence the statutory declaration is the only option.
> Can you please share any sample organisation chart submitted? It would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Sorry Kavitha.. I have not taken the Statutory Declaration Route, hence I wont be able to help you in detail.. There are few Threads which gives you the details of Statutory declaration format and org chart details...

RK


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Sorry Kavitha.. I have not taken the Statutory Declaration Route, hence I wont be able to help you in detail.. There are few Threads which gives you the details of Statutory declaration format and org chart details...
> 
> RK


Thanks RK. 

I will check for the organisation chart formats.


----------



## sanvini (Aug 16, 2012)

Understand ACS insists for details roles and responsibilties, getting it from your previous employers may be easy, but it's bit of a challenge to get from your current employer! may be a transparent approach may help, inform your employer that you need it for migrating to australia!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sanvini said:


> Understand ACS insists for details roles and responsibilties, getting it from your previous employers may be easy, but it's bit of a challenge to get from your current employer! may be a transparent approach may help, inform your employer that you need it for migrating to australia!


Yup, that is very much true.... you have to tell that... it is a big process... takes ample amount of time..... Not a process which will be done in a month......

So have build a rapport..... and have to take your current employer in confidence.....


----------



## quakercitizen (May 24, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Sorry Kavitha.. I have not taken the Statutory Declaration Route, hence I wont be able to help you in detail.. There are few Threads which gives you the details of Statutory declaration format and org chart details...
> 
> RK


Hi rkv146

I just figured out you have same occupation code for which one of my close friend is also applying. Though I myself did ACS in the same occupation last year, but the format of application was entirely different, so I thought of asking for your help.

In the experience page of the application how did you mentioned your position? In our scenario my friend has worked in only one organization since he started working and the reference letter from the employer he got is quoting his entire experience (Position wise in chronological order) one after another. Now the application page on ACS online doesn't allow you to enter all your positions at once and require you to attach letter for each position. our dilemma is whether we should attach the same letter as many times as the number of position he held in the organization?

Appreciate your response on this.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

quakercitizen said:


> Hi rkv146
> 
> I just figured out you have same occupation code for which one of my close friend is also applying. Though I myself did ACS in the same occupation last year, but the format of application was entirely different, so I thought of asking for your help.
> 
> ...


Hi..
The ACS is now looking more at the roles and responsibilities you have performed during the Job than the designation. so whatever the official designation is mentioned in the Offer, you can use the same, However Please ask the employer to detail the roles and responsibilities and technologies used. In my case I had drafted the complete roles and responsibilities and gave to my employer and they had just printed in the official letter head and gave back to me!!!
In your friend's case since he has worked in the same company throught out, one letter would be sufficient detailing the Roles and it can also mention the Promotions he had received.

Regards
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi..
> The ACS is now looking more at the roles and responsibilities you have performed during the Job than the designation. so whatever the official designation is mentioned in the Offer, you can use the same, However Please ask the employer to detail the roles and responsibilities and technologies used. In my case I had drafted the complete roles and responsibilities and gave to my employer and they had just printed in the official letter head and gave back to me!!!
> In your friend's case since he has worked in the same company throught out, one letter would be sufficient detailing the Roles and it can also mention the Promotions he had received.
> 
> ...



Hi Kavitha,

If you need any help on the organization chart format, I can help you..

Please pm me your mail id.. i will send it across to you...

Hi rkv,

I can see that your timelines are very similar to mine..

What are your further plans going forward..

Are you planning to go through SS or class 189..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Kavitha,
> 
> If you need any help on the organization chart format, I can help you..
> 
> ...


Hi Vinoth,
I am waiting for the ACS result, I will decide whether to apply for SS or 189 based on the result. Do you have any idea how much points you need to have a Good chance of getting an Invite through EOI for 189..
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

The last thing I checked was people with 70 points getting an invite..

How many points are your getting..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> The last thing I checked was people with 70 points getting an invite..
> 
> How many points are your getting..


Thank you Vinoth..

As of now I have 40 pts.. 30 for Age and 10 for English.. I will know after ACS result how many points get added up for Education and Work exp.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Which technology are you working on and how many years of experience..

I am working on mainframes with 6 years of experience..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Which technology are you working on and how many years of experience..
> 
> I am working on mainframes with 6 years of experience..


I am in Dot net, Java, Oracle,, 10 yrs of exp


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Good.. lets wait with fingers crossed for the ACS result..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Good.. lets wait with fingers crossed for the ACS result..


Thanks..
I think it takes 6 weeks to get result??


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

People have got it in 3 to 4 weeks as well..

It depends.. As of now, mine is in Stage 4- with Assessor for the past 20 days..

What about yours..

Btw, which part of India are you from.. I am from Chennai..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> People have got it in 3 to 4 weeks as well..
> 
> It depends.. As of now, mine is in Stage 4- with Assessor for the past 20 days..
> 
> ...


I applied on Aug 9 and on Aug 10th it moved to Stage -4..
I am from Chennai but now I am in Coimbatore..
Regards
RK


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Like RKV said designation is not mandatory because ppl are working under multiple roles and responsibilities with a single designation. So the only thing that matters for ACS is duties performed in an organization. if the roles and responsibilities satisfy the nominated occupation then ACS will provide you with +ve skill assessment result...


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just wanted to know if we have some work in progress or successful ICT BA RPL assesement. I am drafting my RPL and need some assistance from seniors.

Regards

Varun


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Gentlemen,

My ACS status today after 30 days moved to Case Finalized.
I just hope it comes out positive ...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey congrats man..

All the very best to you.. !!!!

Mine is still in stage 4 only.. Hopefully I will follow you soon..  

Please do keep us updated on your status...

How many years of experience do you have.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I just received my results 5 mins back....
ACS is positive ...whooo hooo.... all 6 years considered under my ANZSCO Code - 261314 Software Tester !!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hey hey congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

All the very best man... 

Keep rocking!!!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

All the best to you too man....
Just need to re-take ILETS cause of the stupid writing module....

But I am happy today !!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes... I can relate to your feeling..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Well I just received my results 5 mins back....
> ACS is positive ...whooo hooo.... all 6 years considered under my ANZSCO Code - 261314 Software Tester !!!


whoo !! Congrats....Gaurav


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Nivas and Gaurav,

What are the options you have for SS for your ANZSCO..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> All the best to you too man....
> Just need to re-take ILETS cause of the stupid writing module....
> 
> But I am happy today !!!


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks nivas and all the best for your ACS assessment.

For my ANZSCO Code - 261314 Software Tester, the options are VIC and SA


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congrats mate!!!


Thanks rkv146...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Nivas and Gaurav,
> 
> What are the options you have for SS for your ANZSCO..


Same as Gaurav...Apply SS from Vic and SA


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats to you guys who have just got your positive assessments back... Delighted for you and hopefully i will join you soon.

Just going through my rpl application... Did any of you go through rpl?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I had to go via RPL as I had done my engineering in Electronics and Telecom and my work experience was that of a software tester


----------



## k909_92 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear fellows,

I need to ask one more questions related to ACS skill assessment. I was assessed by ACS successfully in FEB 2012 in Software Testing. My total experience about 6 years was as below which has been mentioned in ACS assessment:
_Company 1: 6 months
Company 2: 4 years and 2 months
Company 3: 2 years_

I took the experience from my last employer with 8 months of addition (part-time + on requirement basis) for some personal matter which I used that letter for ACS as well.

My Full-time experience is:
_Company 1: 6 months
Company 2: 4 years and 2 months
Company 3: 1.2 years
Company 4: 1 year [experience gained after ACS assessment]_

Should I re-assess myself from ACS with updated experience timelines or I should apply to DIAC with statutory declaration about the timeline scenario. Moreover I fulfill the 5-years experience bracket in all the cases which I shall claim the points for sub-class 190.

Thanks.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

congrats Gaurav


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah I had to go via RPL as I had done my engineering in Electronics and Telecom and my work experience was that of a software tester


That's great, well dine Gautav. I am pulling my rpl application together now and its not simple!

How did you find the rpl process? Any tips?

Also great to see that you assessment was proceed in 30 days... Positive news for the rest of us.


----------



## k909_92 (Feb 1, 2012)

*ACS Assessment*

Dear fellows,

I need to ask one more questions related to ACS skill assessment. I was assessed by ACS successfully in FEB 2012 in Software Testing. My total experience about 6 years was as below which has been mentioned in ACS assessment:
Company 1: 6 months
Company 2: 4 years and 2 months
Company 3: 2 years

I took the experience from my last employer with 8 months of addition (part-time + on requirement basis) for some personal matter which I used that letter for ACS as well.

My Full-time experience is:
Company 1: 6 months
Company 2: 4 years and 2 months
Company 3: 1.2 years
Company 4: 1 year [experience gained after ACS assessment]

Should I re-assess myself from ACS with updated experience timelines or I should apply to DIAC with statutory declaration about the timeline scenario. Moreover I fulfill the 5-years experience bracket in all the cases which I shall claim the points for sub-class 190.

Thanks.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

k909_92 said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I need to ask one more questions related to ACS skill assessment. I was assessed by ACS successfully in FEB 2012 in Software Testing. My total experience about 6 years was as below which has been mentioned in ACS assessment:
> Company 1: 6 months
> ...


Hi ,
Personally I feel it makes no sense to re asses now as your Points will not change even after re assessment. If you have lots of Money then you can start a re assessment .. The DIAC will check the Points and ask you for the letter, so even if you now show you have increased your experience by 1 year, it will not make any impact.
So my Suggestion would be to just file for 190...

Regards
RK


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah I had to go via RPL as I had done my engineering in Electronics and Telecom and my work experience was that of a software tester


Can you please share with us did you get points for both your ACS accessed work experience, and your non - ICT education? 

As I'm in the same situation, It's not clear for me, do I have to access my non ICT master degree at the relevant authority along with my RPL ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

No extra points for my education. They just say that its equivalent to a computing major in Australia. Points only for 6 years of experience recognized by ACS as a software tester.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> No extra points for my education. They just say that its equivalent to a computing major in Australia. Points only for 6 years of experience recognized by ACS as a software tester.


hi Gaurav.. I need your help.
if you have BE ( ECE) do we have to do RPL.. I have BE ECE but I have submitted in General Skills Assessment for ACS,,,, Have I don a mistake here??
Thanks
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey rkv146,

I am not really sure about that.
I went with RPL because I wasn't sure if B.E. Electronics and Telecom was considered as a computing major, however according to the results of my ACS assessment my education was equivalent to a major in computing....

So its absolutely possible that a general skill assessment will do just fine...So hope for the best...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey rkv146,
> 
> I am not really sure about that.
> I went with RPL because I wasn't sure if B.E. Electronics and Telecom was considered as a computing major, however according to the results of my ACS assessment my education was equivalent to a major in computing....
> ...


Thank you Very much Gaurav.. I had seen on their website that they had mentioned ECE as major in Computing and hence I went with general Skill assessment... Jope I get a Response soon.. fingers crossed..!!!

RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

All the best man...my RPL took exactly 30 days...so I would think that you'd get your assessment results by the first week of Sept.
I am planning on retaking IELTS on the 22nd of Sept and then finally file my EOI and SS application.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> All the best man...my RPL took exactly 30 days...so I would think that you'd get your assessment results by the first week of Sept.
> I am planning on retaking IELTS on the 22nd of Sept and then finally file my EOI and SS application.


All the Best with your IELTS,, Do you think by the time we apply for SS and EOI, the ceilings would be open for this Year???


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I really do not have an answer to that, I can only apply to 2 states, VIC and SA and by the time I apply...It would be 1st week of Oct...so its all on luck now...
Do you know the trends from previous years ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I really do not have an answer to that, I can only apply to 2 states, VIC and SA and by the time I apply...It would be 1st week of Oct...so its all on luck now...
> Do you know the trends from previous years ?


This new Skill select and EOI started only this July, so we are the First ones!!! Once we see the report in skill select at end of August that would give us some idea. I just saw on the Victoria site and they still are accepting Nominations, so I guess those should be open at least till November.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

out of curiosity .. what makes you think that VIC will be open till at least November ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> out of curiosity .. what makes you think that VIC will be open till at least November ?


The Sponsorship ceilings would affected only on the Number of Invites and not Number of EOI lodged... and I see the priority of Invites are
1. RSMS
2.ENMS
3.SS
4. GSM
So this would give us a fair chance, however as I said once we see the first report then it will give us more clear indication.
BTW why did u delay your IELTS all the way to end of September, didn't u have any slot available in beginning of September??

RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

the 1st Sept date closed today unfortunately...that means a 3 week delay in getting IELTS results....
Hmmm...interesting observation there....
lets wait till the reports are published ...that will give us something to guess...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I really do not have an answer to that, I can only apply to 2 states, VIC and SA and by the time I apply...It would be 1st week of Oct...so its all on luck now...
> Do you know the trends from previous years ?


Not sure if you guys have seen this, SA has announced planning levels reached for Software Engineer code 261313...seems pretty fast 

But I don't expect same thing to happen for Software Tester soon ( hopefully), for sure there are less applications from Tester compared to Software Engineer

have to wait and watch


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

what happens if the caps are reached ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> what happens if the caps are reached ?


I think they will not accept any more applications for that particular code


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> what happens if the caps are reached ?


If the Cap is reached then the State wont accept Nominations for that Occupation code and DIAC will not send any further Invites to the EOI's under those Occupation Code.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn...only if I had managed a 7 in writing ...I'd have already applied for my SS and filed my EOI... this su*ks


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guyz,

I've a question, One of my friend wants to apply for PR. Before doing i wanted to clarify certain things related to his profession and educational background. He did his B.TECH in Mechanical Engineering, whereas he is working as a software engineer. Will it affect his prospects during Skills Assessment. I heard Australia Assessment body recognizes people who have their trade and education in same stream. Please advise...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Damn...only if I had managed a 7 in writing ...I'd have already applied for my SS and filed my EOI... this su*ks


Gaurav, I guess we still have time  I don't think software tester code will be filled as fast as software engineer


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Damn...only if I had managed a 7 in writing ...I'd have already applied for my SS and filed my EOI... this su*ks


Don't Worry Gaurav.. Stay Optimistic... There are lot of Chances that the Occupation code you are would not get frozen so soon... Let us keep working and see where it takes...

@Nivas: I see you have Filed for ACS on 01 Aug... Have you got the result?? or your application is still showing Stage 4.
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> I've a question, One of my friend wants to apply for PR. Before doing i wanted to clarify certain things related to his profession and educational background. He did his B.TECH in Mechanical Engineering, whereas he is working as a software engineer. Will it affect his prospects during Skills Assessment. I heard Australia Assessment body recognizes people who have their trade and education in same stream. Please advise...


I think he'll have to go down the RPL route as a general ACS assessment may not work for your friend...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Don't Worry Gaurav.. Stay Optimistic... There are lot of Chances that the Occupation code you are would not get frozen so soon... Let us keep working and see where it takes...
> 
> @Nivas: I see you have Filed for ACS on 01 Aug... Have you got the result?? or your application is still showing Stage 4.
> RK


nope still in Stage 4...my friend who applied a week before me got a +ve assessment this week...so expecting it to come any time next week


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sure both you guys will get positive ACS assessments very soon now...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> nope still in Stage 4...my friend who applied a week before me got a +ve assessment this week...so expecting it to come any time next week


All the Best!! I think I am next in line after you.. I have applied on Aug 9th..

RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I think he'll have to go down the RPL route as a general ACS assessment may not work for your friend...


RPL? what is it? how do they recognize...?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Take a look at the ACS website..it will tell you what an RPL is...
I took an RPL ...because I am a software test engineer but I completed my B.E in Electronics and Telecom...
So essentially say you have majored in a field that is not what you work in you need an RPL ... This is my understanding...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Take a look at the ACS website..it will tell you what an RPL is...
> I took an RPL ...because I am a software test engineer but I completed my B.E in Electronics and Telecom...
> So essentially say you have majored in a field that is not what you work in you need an RPL ... This is my understanding...


Yes, i got it gaurav... googled it...

It says that they would assess a person on giving him some tasks to do!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

There is a report that your friend would need to write out for the RPL that would contain a detailed description of 2 projects he undertook...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Can someone help me please.
I am being assessed as a sys admin.
I worked with a coworker for my first position in UK, she WAS a SENIOR sys admin at the time, but is now a team lead for a different company!!! She will be here in TX to visit her family. Can I get her to sign my stat dec and get it notarized here, or will she have to do it in UK.


HELP!!!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Can someone help me please.
> I am being assessed as a sys admin.
> I worked with a coworker for my first position in UK, she WAS a SENIOR sys admin at the time, but is now a team lead for a different company!!! She will be here in TX to visit her family. Can I get her to sign my stat dec and get it notarized here, or will she have to do it in UK.
> 
> ...


Hii Bubbe,
You can get her to sign the Stat dec in TX.. But it should state that she worked with you in UK and you were reporting to Her...
Regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

how often do ACS check on your employment background?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> how often do ACS check on your employment background?


It is completely Unpredictable. They say on their site that they have the right to do Background Check if they wish to, However I am not sure whether they check all your employment backgrounds or not... It could also be on case to case basis and also depend on the Country of Employment.
Regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

thank you rkv146


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

well so far i have emailed 2 past IT managers, including one senior I worked with still currently at the company!

did anyone try any coax their HR department (I was only able to get a confrmation leaving letter from ). But I emailed them with a format of how I need a reference letter to be like and what it needs to state, I am waiting for their reply!!!!!

This whole fishing for references is a pain!!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> well so far i have emailed 2 past IT managers, including one senior I worked with still currently at the company!
> 
> did anyone try any coax their HR department (I was only able to get a confrmation leaving letter from ). But I emailed them with a format of how I need a reference letter to be like and what it needs to state, I am waiting for their reply!!!!!
> 
> This whole fishing for references is a pain!!!!


yes Bubbe.. It is quite irritating. Even I had to follow up for 2 Months to get Letters.
In fact I got the Letter in 1 day from my South African Employer!! However my Indian employers took 2 months of chasing before I managed to get it all...!! Some times its easy to do the stat declaration if you know the Supervisor who worked with you!!
All the Best!!
regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

the thing is the stat dec need to be signed by the person vouching for you.
I had a person vouch for me BUT when i tried to get it notarized here in the US they wouldn't let me. the person who signs the stat dec is the person to sign before or in front of the notary!!!

ARRRRGGGGHHH


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rkv146, did you get your ACS results back? or did you just file? I am working with my agent Peter.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ACS don't do Background check however they claim to do it. While DIAC is well-known for its strict employment/skills verification.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

that's okay. I have nothing to hide about with my past experience.I am only being assessed for 5 years, 3 in the UK and 2 here in the US.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> ACS don't do Background check however they claim to do it. While DIAC is well-known for its strict employment/skills verification.


So when/if DIAC calls your current employment, do you think they can jeopardize your job? or do they do it discreetly? Cause I would think if the current employer learns that you're planning on moving...then it's bye bye job!!:clap2:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Rockron said:


> So when/if DIAC calls your current employment, do you think they can jeopardize your job? or do they do it discreetly? Cause I would think if the current employer learns that you're planning on moving...then it's bye bye job!!:clap2:


well thankfully for me I did get my reference from my current employer I told them straight out the truth, economy is **** here (US) I told her and i said I want to try my luck with Australia.

I have been CONTRACTING for almost 2 years and the company will NOT hire me full time. So, on to the next!


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> well thankfully for me I did get my reference from my current employer I told them straight out the truth, economy is **** here (US) I told her and i said I want to try my luck with Australia.
> 
> I have been CONTRACTING for almost 2 years and the company will NOT hire me full time. So, on to the next!


well yeah in that case scr** them!  I wish you much luck!!!


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

*ACS Skill Assessment Help*

Hello Guys,
I need some help before filing the ACS assessment from experts and experienced people who have already gone through this process.

I recently joined a organisation so cannot ask my employer and seniors for my roles and responsiblities declaration so what can be done to overcome this.

Thanks much.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Give a self declaration (on stamp paper, notarized) with your roles and respossibilities. Also attach payslips, offer.letter, organization chart etc..


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

*ACS skill assessment*



karan_2891 said:


> Give a self declaration (on stamp paper, notarized) with your roles and respossibilities. Also attach payslips, offer.letter, organization chart etc..





Thanks Karan, but I came to know that ACS doesn't accept self-declaration anymore.
As you said, I can get the self decl by notory and I do have all the offer letters from prev employers, experience letters, salary slips, form-16, id-card copies.
Just wanted to know will it be worthy in my case.Have others got positive report with self declaration. Kindly advice !


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

See, usually it is best to submit self declaration + declaration by your manager/senior colleagues (both on stamp paper plus notarized) but if that's not possible it is better to submit your employment's proof like payslips, form 16s etc...better to submit something rather than submitting nothin at all..


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone else throw some more light on this ?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hi all,

Anybody in this group got their ACS assessment????

I am still waitin... AAAAAAAAAAA.. the waiting kills..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> hi all,
> 
> Anybody in this group got their ACS assessment????
> 
> I am still waitin... AAAAAAAAAAA.. the waiting kills..


 same here..I guess u should be getting in a day or two...and yes waiting kills  they could have split the stage 4 into few more stages and update them as when it progress...atleast it will give a sense of something is happening...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> same here..I guess u should be getting in a day or two...and yes waiting kills  they could have split the stage 4 into few more stages and update them as when it progress...atleast it will give a sense of something is happening...


Both of you are in Number before me once your results are out then my anxiousness will start..lol.
The day I lodged the application the very next day it moved to Stage 4, I was excited and hoping that it will get over in 2 weeks, But it seems stage 4 is only stage in the ACS application...
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there guys, any day now...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Nivas have you booked your IELTS dates ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Nivas have you booked your IELTS dates ?


yes..booked for October 13th !


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Quite late...any particular reason for not going with 22nd Sept ?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Once after I get my ACS.. ( I am becoming over confident that it will be positive.. )

What are the necessary documents needed for EOI.. We can be ready with them.. so that we can go ahead with filing our EOI...

Seeing the number of invites and the reports in Skillselect, the earlier we apply the better..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think you need any documents for EOI ...you will need to provide documents to the state if you are going via SS


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Quite late...any particular reason for not going with 22nd Sept ?


I have my MS exams on second week of September , so will be very tight for September dates...tats y had to take on October...which will also give some time to prepare :boxing:


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

good idea....all the best


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

nivas said:


> I have my MS exams on second week of September , so will be very tight for September dates...tats y had to take on October...which will also give some time to prepare :boxing:


All the very best dude...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Off topic - does any one know whats the time frame between getting a state sponsorship and getting an invitation to apply from DIAC and once you apply for visa how long does the entire process take ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Off topic - does any one know whats the time frame between getting a state sponsorship and getting an invitation to apply from DIAC and once you apply for visa how long does the entire process take ?


Hii Even I have a Query.. Before I decide to File the EOI..

If you opt of SS the State Site states that you must live in the same state for Two years.
However the DIAC website states that you can live and work anywhere in Australia??
If I apply for SS Through Victoria and I work in Sydney will it be a problem??

Also will the 190 Visa mention that I am allowed to Live and Work only in Victoria??

Any one who has 190 can you guys Please throw some light.

Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Even I have a Query.. Before I decide to File the EOI..
> 
> If you opt of SS the State Site states that you must live in the same state for Two years.
> However the DIAC website states that you can live and work anywhere in Australia??
> ...


if you get a state sponsorship from Victoria u have to work/live in Victoria for 2 years, actually when you apply for SS, there is declaration form which you have to sign and upload saying I will live in the same state for 2 years


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

How about the time lines ?
Does anyone know the time lines for the processes i asked above ?


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> Off topic - does any one know whats the time frame between getting a state sponsorship and getting an invitation to apply from DIAC and once you apply for visa how long does the entire process take ?


Time frame for State sponsorship varies from 15days to 3 months depends on the state which your applying for .

Regarding the time frame taken by DIAC is completely based on your priority group and visa type.If you mentioned ur visa type i might have narrowed down the time frame for the corresponding visa.Please check the following for more info and reply if you need any clarifications.
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks rase2rase,

I know I'll be applying either to SA or Victoria for SS and the time lines for them are 2 months and 3 months respectively.
I am going down the 190 visa route.

What i want to know is

1. After i get SS, how long does it take to get the invitation to apply for visa.
2. And after applying for 190 visa how long does it take for the grant.

Thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> if you get a state sponsorship from Victoria u have to work/live in Victoria for 2 years, actually when you apply for SS, there is declaration form which you have to sign and upload saying I will live in the same state for 2 years


Thank You Gaurav,

But will the Visa Label mention I am allowed to Live and Work only in victoria for the 2years or will it be just the Normal PR Visa??

If its a Normal PR Visa how will the State know whether I am in Victoria or Not?

Regards
RK


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> Thanks rase2rase,
> 
> I know I'll be applying either to SA or Victoria for SS and the time lines for them are 2 months and 3 months respectively.
> I am going down the 190 visa route.
> ...


Most of the people got SA SS in less than 2 months (1.5 month aprox), didn't followed Victoria SS timelines.
1. Invitation comes same day or within couple of days as for as SA is concerned.
2. DIAC mentioned 6 month processing time for 190.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks oz2356.
Victoria takes about 3 months (12 weeks)...so after I get my IELTS results (hopefully positive this time) then i'd be able to file my EOI and apply for SS by mid Oct and approx 9 months from then ..so mid july 2013 ....man thats a long wait


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I know.. same feelings here too.. 
 
Provided, we get the SS on time and the occupational ceilings are not reached..

Lots of ifs and buts..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> I know.. same feelings here too..
> 
> Provided, we get the SS on time and the occupational ceilings are not reached..
> 
> Lots of ifs and buts..


yup..lots of ifs and buts ...its quite a long process...and don't forget the job hunting, once you get the visa...tats another huge dragon to fight


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> yup..lots of ifs and buts ...its quite a long process...and don't forget the job hunting, once you get the visa...tats another huge dragon to fight


Thanks for the Update Gaurav & Nivas & Vinoth..
Do we have to wait for Visa to apply for job? Can we start applying now?? Wont they Entertain applicants who are outside Australia?
RK


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Update Gaurav & Nivas & Vinoth..
> Do we have to wait for Visa to apply for job? Can we start applying now?? Wont they Entertain applicants who are outside Australia?
> RK


AFAIK we need to have valid visa before applying. Let other members to reply on this


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, it'll work in your favor if you have a visa and then start looking for a job, I have seen that in general employers do not want to go through the hassle of providing legal sponsorship to a foreign worker...

Having said that, it should not deter anyone from trying to look for a job without a visa....you never know when you might get lucky


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes.. And considering most of us would be working with major service providers in India like TCS, Infy, etc.. 

What is the actual possibility of asking an onsite opportunity to AU with your PR.. That way, we can land there with a job in hand.. 

Anybody has any idea how much this is possible..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Update Gaurav & Nivas & Vinoth..
> Do we have to wait for Visa to apply for job? Can we start applying now?? Wont they Entertain applicants who are outside Australia?
> RK


without a visa, u stand a very very slim chance of getting a job...unless ur skill set is really really in-demand  if you can get a job without a visa, u can easily enter OZ via different visa options and then later u can apply for PR


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi nivas and rkv and other fellow mates,

Anybody had any luck with ACS results..

Mine is still in stage 4 yaar..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas and rkv and other fellow mates,
> 
> Anybody had any luck with ACS results..
> 
> Mine is still in stage 4 yaar..


No Vinoth.. I think you are the first one in Queue. You may expect it Today or Tomorrow.. After you only Nivas would get and then my waiting would Start!!!
All the Best..
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmmm.. Maybe I am getting a lil impatient.. Because going by Gaurav's timelines, I expected the results yesterday itself..


Guess that's too much..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there vinoth the time varies from application to application.
Even though I got a positive assessment I'll still have to wait until the 1st week of Oct to file my EOI and apply for SS cuz of IELTS...
So just be patient as things will take their own time ...
All the best


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have made a spreadsheet to see....... how many us are there with EOI and where we rank in our Code for Invites...... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

You can add the info in the sheet... I have already added to it.....


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks nav.mahajan for this good initiative..

But we guys here are yet to file our EOI...

Will add our info as soon as we hit that step..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas and rkv and other fellow mates,
> 
> Anybody had any luck with ACS results..
> 
> Mine is still in stage 4 yaar..


I am tired of checking the status again and again  

For sure it has to be after u r result  so as soon as you post your result..I will check again 

Dont forget to post once you get u r result


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> I am tired of checking the status again and again
> 
> For sure it has to be after u r result  so as soon as you post your result..I will check again
> 
> Dont forget to post once you get u r result


I have not even gone to that Page for last few days.. I will hit there once you both give me the Good News!!!
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I have not even gone to that Page for last few days.. I will hit there once you both give me the Good News!!!
> RK


I am little worried after reading thread  

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/123877-acs-result-query.html

Hope ACS doesn't do these kind of stuff


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

It'll happen only if your roles and responsibilities in a particular organization are not clear to ACS.
You don't need to worry if your documents are accurate.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> I am little worried after reading thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/123877-acs-result-query.html
> 
> Hope ACS doesn't do these kind of stuff


Hi Nivas,
Are u referring to this point.
. Third Company April-2011 to till now but they mention it in front the company name April-2011 to July-2012 (Time when i lodge application) 
but they didn't consider it. It say 0.0 yrs as no suitable documents but in the whole process they didnt ask for any more documents. 

Have you not shared them the Current company referral letter or Stat Declaration??
What is the Duration of your Current Company?

Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Nivas,
> Are u referring to this point.
> . Third Company April-2011 to till now but they mention it in front the company name April-2011 to July-2012 (Time when i lodge application)
> but they didn't consider it. It say 0.0 yrs as no suitable documents but in the whole process they didnt ask for any more documents.
> ...


yes..I was pointing to the same...he has provided everything proper...but still his experience was not considered...
Scary part here is ACS didn't even contact him for asking any further documents/clarifications..they have just sent the assessment without considering that experience...I was under impression, if they are not contacting u for any queries, your file is proper and positive


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I will first share with you ppl as soon as my IE refresh shows up a change..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> yes..I was pointing to the same...he has provided everything proper...but still his experience was not considered...
> Scary part here is ACS didn't even contact him for asking any further documents/clarifications..they have just sent the assessment without considering that experience...I was under impression, if they are not contacting u for any queries, your file is proper and positive


ideally in this case.. The application should go to Stage 3 and then it should again move back to Stage 4 and 5. But we cant speculate. it could be the application had gone to Stage 3 but the candidate did not respond, so they moved it to Stage 5.
Sometimes these mail also go in Spam.. So its better to check on the Site Twice a day ( BOD and EOD) so that we know where the Application is..

Do not worry Buddy, I am sure you will get the result by tomorrow or by Monday for sure.
Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> ideally in this case.. The application should go to Stage 3 and then it should again move back to Stage 4 and 5. But we cant speculate. it could be the application had gone to Stage 3 but the candidate did not respond, so they moved it to Stage 5.
> Sometimes these mail also go in Spam.. So its better to check on the Site Twice a day ( BOD and EOD) so that we know where the Application is..
> 
> Do not worry Buddy, I am sure you will get the result by tomorrow or by Monday for sure.
> ...


thats little comforting  Thanks


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I am also taken aback seeing that thread.. I was under the impression we will get mail asking for the relevant documentation if they find something missing..

Ok lets wait and hope for the best..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> I am also taken aback seeing that thread.. I was under the impression we will get mail asking for the relevant documentation if they find something missing..
> 
> Ok lets wait and hope for the best..


Lets hope for the Best, lets not get down with some rare cases of error and confusion. If we done things clearly it should happen smoothly. Worst case we can always mail them and seek clarification. THE ACS also knows that their decision plays a major role in the candidates Visa, so they wont just throw or ignore our queries.

Regards
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Lets hope for the Best, lets not get down with some rare cases of error and confusion. If we done things clearly it should happen smoothly. Worst case we can always mail them and seek clarification. THE ACS also knows that their decision plays a major role in the candidates Visa, so they wont just throw or ignore our queries.
> 
> Regards
> RK


That's exactly what I said earlier  ...
You guys needn't worry ...


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can someone provide more info on this ?


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Friends, 

I have a doubt and I am not able to get an answer for that. Plz help me. 
I actually did BE from Rajasthan University in IT and currently working in IT Company from last 2.3 years.
For positive ACS skill assessment, below is a clause by ACS:
1)If the ICT qualification is closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code(my ANZCO developer programmer 261312), should require a minimum of two (2) years full time experience else 4years experience is required if ICT qualification is not closely related.

I just want to know whether my qualification is closely related to my nominated occupation or not or in short, Am i eligible for ACS skill assessment or Shall I wait for 2 more years or may be current 2 years of experience is enough


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt and I am not able to get an answer for that. Plz help me.
> I actually did BE from Rajasthan University in IT and currently working in IT Company from last 2.3 years.
> ...


To be considered closely related the first 4 digits of the ANZSCO code has to match otherwise the job or qualification is considered unrelated. 

So have a look at the definitions of all the job titals starting with ANZSCO code 2613??.


----------



## rajanraji (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum.
I am yet to apply for ACS. Waiting for one refernce letter.... all other documents are in place...

I have a question:
does having a certification in our technology help in ACS? or it doesnt make any difference..?
I am a software engineer.. going to apply for application developer....
if it is gng to help with my acs, then i might as well wait for a week and then apply....


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> I am also taken aback seeing that thread.. I was under the impression we will get mail asking for the relevant documentation if they find something missing..
> 
> Ok lets wait and hope for the best..


Hi Vinoth,

Just a quick question:

I see from your timeline that you have applied on 30-Jul but it went to Stage 4 (with Assessor) only on 13-Aug? Were you asked to provided additional information / documents that caused this delay?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

aslo collating documents...and it's not that easy. hoping to complete all of these.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Expat74. What is your College Degree? I graduated with Commerce degree 9Accounting) but have started my career in SAP. I have been in the IT industry for 5 years ans still in the same job as of today. 

You think my qualifications are eligivle for RPL? Thanks


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Expat74. What is your College Degree? I graduated with Commerce degree 9Accounting) but have started my career in SAP. I have been in the IT industry for 5 years ans still in the same job as of today.
> 
> You think my qualifications are eligivle for RPL? Thanks


I am from Electrical and Electronics Back ground and my career is into PeopleSoft. I am with the same organization from past 5 years. People here suggested to take RPL route


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> I am from Electrical and Electronics Back ground and my career is into PeopleSoft. I am with the same organization from past 5 years. People here suggested to take RPL route


I am too into peoplesoft, what anzco code u used for peoplesoft development


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I do not think ACS accepts self declarations anymore.
Forces82, I reckon you take a senior member of your team into confidence and ask him to do this for you as a favor ....maybe take him/her out for a beer or something 

How many months since you joined this company and whats your total experience ?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Vinoth,
> 
> Just a quick question:
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

No.. I was not asked for any additional documents..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

guys I got my assessment mail today....Got it positive.....but ACS has spoiled the fun by not considering 2 years of experience  

my 8.5yrs of experience has been cut short to 6.5yrs...damn ACS  

now have to fight for it to get added :boxing::boxing:


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> No.. I was not asked for any additional documents..


Vinoth, u should have also got it by this time ???


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats Nivas, sorry about the 2 years you lost out on...But you still have been positively assessed for 6+ years and that means 10 points...
So start preparing for your IELTS now


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Congrats Nivas, sorry about the 2 years you lost out on...But you still have been positively assessed for 6+ years and that means 10 points...
> So start preparing for your IELTS now


I will do a appeal or review( need to check which works best)...I don't want to miss 2 years of experience, and I have to explain this to everywhere on the later stages also, which will be pain ...better to correct it in the beginning itself...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

nivas said:


> I will do a appeal or review( need to check which works best)...I don't want to miss 2 years of experience, and I have to explain this to everywhere on the later stages also, which will be pain ...better to correct it in the beginning itself...


Yes, it makes sense to appeal as 2 years is a lot of time, and if you get it assessed you'll get 15 points, so worth it...
Did they say why the 2 years were not scoped in ?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi nivas,

Has your status got changed in ACS website..

Or did u get mail...

Because for me there is no change in ACS website.. And since I have gone through an agent, I will not get mail also..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yes, it makes sense to appeal as 2 years is a lot of time, and if you get it assessed you'll get 15 points, so worth it...
> Did they say why the 2 years were not scoped in ?


worst part is they haven't mentioned anything 

One of my experience is split into two due to an acquisition, they have missed the experience of the company which have been acquired...I had provided enough evidence regarding the acquisition, but still they have missed  why cant they ask back if they need further documents...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

nivas said:


> worst part is they haven't mentioned anything
> 
> One of my experience is split into two due to an acquisition, they have missed the experience of the company which have been acquired...I had provided enough evidence regarding the acquisition, but still they have missed  why cant they ask back if they need further documents...


Appeal man, I am sure it'll work out..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> No.. I was not asked for any additional documents..


Thanks Vinoth, usually ACS moves the application to "With Assessor" stage in a day or 2; that's why I asked - don't know how they are allocating.

Regards, VJ


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi nivas,
> 
> Has your status got changed in ACS website..
> 
> ...


I got the mail directly from ACS, so u should check with your agent...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Nivas,

Is there no change in ur ACS website then..

Still it shows "With Assessor"?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Nivas,
> 
> Is there no change in ur ACS website then..
> 
> Still it shows "With Assessor"?


ACS site status says, "Case Finalized" , but at the bottom it still shows Stage 4


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

nivas said:


> ACS site status says, "Case Finalized" , but at the bottom it still shows Stage 4


Hi Nivas,

When did you application move to "With assessor" stage? I'm guessing it will take 1 month in "with assessor" stage - not sure if I'm close enough though.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nikhil1987 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt and I am not able to get an answer for that. Plz help me.
> I actually did BE from Rajasthan University in IT and currently working in IT Company from last 2.3 years.
> ...


Hi Nikhil,

Your Qualification is closely related to your occupation... So if you have 2 years of full time experience you are eligible for ACS Assessment.
Regards
RK


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

nivas said:


> ACS site status says, "Case Finalized" , but at the bottom it still shows Stage 4


Keep checking your inbox and spam. You will get the mail anytime.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> ACS site status says, "Case Finalized" , but at the bottom it still shows Stage 4


Congratulations Nivas!!! You will get a mail very soon!!!
RK
Vinoth might be next in Line!!!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Nivas,
> 
> When did you application move to "With assessor" stage? I'm guessing it will take 1 month in "with assessor" stage - not sure if I'm close enough though.
> 
> ...


within a couple of days it moved to "with the assessor" stage..and then it took and month to complete


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congratulations Nivas!!! You will get a mail very soon!!!
> RK
> Vinoth might be next in Line!!!


rkv,

I got the mail in the morning itself..check my earlier posts for my result


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> rkv,
> 
> I got the mail in the morning itself..check my earlier posts for my result


Gr8!!! So now you need to start the SS ASAP..
Vinoth what about ur ACS, you had filed 1 day before Nivas?? Did you check your Spam??

Regards
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

RK,

I have gone through an agent.. 
So he will only get the mail.. not me.. As for the website, for me both the status and the bottom line shows "With Assessor" only...

When I call my agent, he said he will check mail and get back to me..he says that casually.. 

I feel helpless and kicking myself why i chose an agent..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> RK,
> 
> I have gone through an agent..
> So he will only get the mail.. not me.. As for the website, for me both the status and the bottom line shows "With Assessor" only...
> ...


Ohh.. Did he do it for Free or did he charge you?? which city r u from
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey man,

Who will do it for free.. He charges me, of course...

I am from Chennai..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> RK,
> 
> I have gone through an agent..
> So he will only get the mail.. not me.. As for the website, for me both the status and the bottom line shows "With Assessor" only...
> ...


if it says "with assessor", then u r case is not completed...just hang on..few more days u will get it...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

nivas said:


> ACS site status says, "Case Finalized" , but at the bottom it still shows Stage 4


Same here..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Yes nivas.. Based on what you say, atleast the Status should change as "Case Finalized"...
> 
> If you dont mind, can u share a screenshot of your ACS status webpage..


check the attached image...


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks nivas.. no change in status for me till now..

Waiting with fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> I am from Electrical and Electronics Back ground and my career is into PeopleSoft. I am with the same organization from past 5 years. People here suggested to take RPL route


Hi Expat74

I just have some doubts if 5 years of experience is acceptable with ACS, but i have read in some threads that there are people who have their 5 years working experience with non ICT degree got accepted by ACS.

I'm still currently employed though and still in the same industry.


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Congrats Nivas, sorry about the 2 years you lost out on...But you still have been positively assessed for 6+ years and that means 10 points...
> So start preparing for your IELTS now


hi guarav


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

hi 

I am too applying for ACS just wnt to ask that i have exp of only 2years in software development and did engineering in IT.
So am i eligible or not?


shall i take help of an agent or shall i give a try on my own.
I have read the whole procedure in detail but have few doubts.
could anyone in expat tell your number I just need to ask few doubts and just need to confirm few things.

Thanks
Nikhil


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

nivas said:


> check the attached image...


hi nivas

I have one doubt that I have experience of 2years in software developement and did BE in IT.
so am i eligible?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Nikhil1987 said:


> hi nivas
> 
> I have one doubt that I have experience of 2years in software developement and did BE in IT.
> so am i eligible?


U are eligible for getting ACS assessment done...since u have only 2 years of exp, it should be easy to get also...


----------



## Nikhil1987 (Aug 30, 2012)

nivas said:


> U are eligible for getting ACS assessment done...since u have only 2 years of exp, it should be easy to get also...


Only these documnents are required, right?:
1)Birth Certificate or Passport.
2) Degree or Award Certificate.
3) Employment References.

And in employment Reference is it mandatory to provide end date as I am currently in that occupation?
Do u suggest me to hire an agent for all this. Or If its an easy process I can do it on my own.

I am writing the order of the needfull activities correct me if I am wrong:
1)first skill assesment
2)then IELET EXAM
3)BASED On the total point score i can decide to go for independent visa or nominated visa
4)after that EOI
then I need to see wt I need to do


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nikhil1987 said:


> hi nivas
> 
> I have one doubt that I have experience of 2years in software developement and did BE in IT.
> so am i eligible?


Hi Nikhil, 

Suggest you to check the points you would get based on Age, Qualification, work experience, IELTS etc and see if you are getting decent number of points.. 

Since you have only 2 years of experience, I doubt you would get any points for this.


----------



## rajanraji (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi guys

I am unable to get hr experience letter for one of my previous organization ... 
Do I need an org chart? Has any of u uploaded org chart?

Raji


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks nivas.. no change in status for me till now..
> 
> Waiting with fingers crossed!!!


Hi vinoth!!
How r u?? Any good News on ur ACS status.

Regards
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi rk and fellow mates,

Now my status has changed to "Case Finalized" in ACS status web page..
But when I call up my agent, he says he has not got any mail... 



Is that possible..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my mail before the status changed to "Case Finalized". Ask your agent to check the spam folder of the mail box.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rk and fellow mates,
> 
> Now my status has changed to "Case Finalized" in ACS status web page..
> But when I call up my agent, he says he has not got any mail...
> ...


Congrats Vinoth!!

As gaurav Mentioned Please ask your agent to check spam folder.. Also I think the agent will have lots of clients like you, so you need to be bugging them constantly and find out!!
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hey guys,

my ACS +VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................

All 6 years assessed as 261311.. 
hip hip hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i have joined ur club Gaurav and Nivas!!!!

RK.. Join us soon..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> hey guys,
> 
> my ACS +VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................
> 
> ...


vow!!! Great Congrats :clap2: Now file EOI soon


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome news Vinoth .... Congrats !!!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd suggest those who have positive ACS and IELTS should not waste anymore time and file EOI and apply for SS asap...


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure if you guys have read this...so posting it here.

Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support

file your EOI asap!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone give me the EOI submission link please..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> hey guys,
> 
> my ACS +VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................
> 
> ...


Congrats Vinoth!!!

I hope to get mine soon . may be by 9th of september.. Another hard waiting of 6 days


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

I hv done B.E Electronic and MBA (Systems) and I have around 10 years of IT experience.

Will this be considered by ACS as Group A (ICT Major) or Group B ?

Anyone with non B.E Compscience hv got ACS +ve in GROUP A..?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

As per the current format, there is no option to upload the business card of your supervisor. The only options we have is reference letter, statutory declaration & org chart. 

Can anyone please help if the organisation chart is compulsory along with the statutory declaration as part of the new rules? 

Kindly suggest. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As per the current format, there is no option to upload the business card of your supervisor. The only options we have is reference letter, statutory declaration & org chart.
> 
> ...


Hi Kavitha,

Org chart is compulsory... Business Cards are not needed...

If ur doing Stat declaration then The declaration and Org chart is enough

Regards
RK


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks RK for prompt response. 

On the org chart, do we need our supervisor's boss's signature as well? Can you share a sample org chart if possible? 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks RK for prompt response.
> 
> On the org chart, do we need our supervisor's boss's signature as well? Can you share a sample org chart if possible?
> 
> ...


Sorry Kavitha I do not have an Org Chart with me..
It will be Good if you can get the supervisors Boss sign as well, as this will strengthen the credibility of your Document!!
Regards
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Org chart is not compulsory, I didn't use one.
I just used the following documents.

1. Passport.
2. BE Degree and all marksheet's.
3. Resume.
4. Statutory Declarations.
5. RPL - for 2 projects.

Thats about it.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Link for skillselect please..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

skill select


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> hey guys,
> 
> my ACS +VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..................
> 
> ...


Congratz!!! 
Best Of Luck!!:clap2:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks fringe123...

Update your timelines too in your signature.. !!!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Appeal man, I am sure it'll work out..


I mailed the ACS officer who handled my assessment. And after multiple mails and questions, she accepted and modified my dates and sent a new assessment letter today :clap2::clap2: 

Now my assessment is with full 8.5 years


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nivas said:


> I mailed the ACS officer who handled my assessment. And after multiple mails and questions, she accepted and modified my dates and sent a new assessment letter today :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Now my assessment is with full 8.5 years


That's great buddy... congrats to you.... Pull your shocks now for rest of the process.... and all the best...... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

nivas said:


> I mailed the ACS officer who handled my assessment. And after multiple mails and questions, she accepted and modified my dates and sent a new assessment letter today :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Now my assessment is with full 8.5 years


Fantastic! Many Congrats  

Just curious, what reason did she say for not considering the experience in the first instance? 

Also, who handled your case? Was it Lisa?

Regards,
VJ


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats nivas, way to go ...


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Congratulations to everyone who had their skills assessed with "passed" remarks. To those who already had communication with ACS representatives, I just want to know if a non ICT grad with full 5 years ICT experience can apply for skills assessment?

I hope you can help me. Thanks a lot


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Fantastic! Many Congrats
> 
> Just curious, what reason did she say for not considering the experience in the first instance?
> 
> ...


Her name was jade....and she didn't even read all the documents provided properly  

dates had a little confusion due to a merger, but I had provided enough documents to support it...Now I had to write 3 mails to make her understand and change that date  

But good atleast she didnt ask me to do a appeal or review for that another 300$ would have gone!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> I mailed the ACS officer who handled my assessment. And after multiple mails and questions, she accepted and modified my dates and sent a new assessment letter today :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Now my assessment is with full 8.5 years


Hii Nivas... Congrats!! BTW how do we contact the ACS officer?? Do you have the mail id??
Regards
RK


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

nivas said:


> Her name was jade....and she didn't even read all the documents provided properly
> 
> dates had a little confusion due to a merger, but I had provided enough documents to support it...Now I had to write 3 mails to make her understand and change that date
> 
> But good atleast she didnt ask me to do a appeal or review for that another 300$ would have gone!!!


Oh Ok.. I don't know how they miss 2 years of exp!!!

Yes, that's right; good that she didn't ignore you and heard your point. Congrats again


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Nivas... Congrats!! BTW how do we contact the ACS officer?? Do you have the mail id??
> Regards
> RK


RK,

I sent a mail to "[email protected]", and then they forwarded to the ACS officer who handled my case.


----------



## caa911 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here in this forum, but I have been following this thread from the beginning.

I applied to the skills assessment on 29th of August for developer programmer, and right now is in stage 4. I just hope it doest take too long.

Regards,
caa


----------



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

caa911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here in this forum, but I have been following this thread from the beginning.
> 
> ...


I applied on 1st of August and my application is still on Stage 4 after one month.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> RK,
> 
> I sent a mail to "[email protected]", and then they forwarded to the ACS officer who handled my case.


Thank You for the Update..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Immipedia said:


> I applied on 1st of August and my application is still on Stage 4 after one month.


Did they ask you for additional documents?


----------



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Did they ask you for additional documents?


Not yet...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Did they ask you for additional documents?


Are you guys able to log in to ACS. I am unable to Log in. it says unexpected error


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Immipedia said:


> Not yet...


That means you'll get the result very soon - may be this week. From what I've seen in this forum the current processing time is approx. 4 weeks.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Are you guys able to log in to ACS. I am unable to Log in. it says unexpected error


That seems to be a website problem, many people are not able to login. Please try after a couple of hours, it should work - no worries


----------



## vinola (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

2 questions.

1) statuary declaration / self declaration - are they required only for our current employment or required for all our past employments also ?

2) organization chart - I cannot get the statuary declaration from my direct manager (who will be seen in the organization chart) 

I will be getting from another manager, with whom i was working earlier. 
So, if I paste my current organization chart, will it be an issue ? (because the manager who is signing will not be seen in my organization chart.

Kindly clarify these points.


Thanks,


----------



## rajanraji (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi vinola
U need declaration for all employment for which you cannot get a hr letter.
As per new rules org chart is not mandatory.
And if it cannot show the manager who is giving reference, its better you dont add it.

Raji


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

nivas said:


> RK,
> 
> I sent a mail to "[email protected]", and then they forwarded to the ACS officer who handled my case.


Hey nivas,

I somehow missed this post of yours.. Congrats man.. This deserves a double treat!!!!

Super..


----------



## vinola (Aug 31, 2012)

rajanraji said:


> Hi vinola
> U need declaration for all employment for which you cannot get a hr letter.
> As per new rules org chart is not mandatory.
> And if it cannot show the manager who is giving reference, its better you dont add it.
> ...



The manager of my previous company is ready to give the reference. But he, himself has moved to a new company. Still, is that fine if I get his reference ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

vinola said:


> The manager of my previous company is ready to give the reference. But he, himself has moved to a new company. Still, is that fine if I get his reference ?


Yes, as long as he was in the company for as long as you or longer. 
He should not have joined after you and quit before you, that's what a friend told me.


----------



## vinola (Aug 31, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yes, as long as he was in the company for as long as you or longer.
> He should not have joined after you and quit before you, that's what a friend told me.


Thanks Gaurav.

One query regarding the notary certification.
In the ACS website, I see "Certified True Copy of the Original" should be printed on the photo copy of each document

In my place, the Notary certifies by using a seal "Attested True Copy" 

Does this make a difference ?


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

vinola said:


> Thanks Gaurav.
> 
> One query regarding the notary certification.
> In the ACS website, I see "Certified True Copy of the Original" should be printed on the photo copy of each document
> ...




Both are one and the same.certified true copy of the original means the photocopy and the original are cross checked by the notary and he give his statement that photocopy is real. The statement given by notary might be differ slightly from country to country like - Attested true copy (Indian notary) /I certify that the copy of the document presented this date and appears to be identical(Australian notary).


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Both are one and the same.certified true copy of the original means the photocopy and the original are cross checked by the notary and he give his statement that photocopy is real. The statement given by notary might be differ slightly from country to country like - Attested true copy (Indian notary) /I certify that the copy of the document presented this date and appears to be identical(Australian notary).


Gaurav/Vinoth/Nivas

The wait is now Killing me!!! few More days to go Did any one else got their Assessment who had lodged after Aug 1st??


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there rkv146, just a couple of days more and you should get a positive assessment.
Interim, why don't you start filling out the EOI application on skill select ? Its a good idea to have that ready in draft state ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hang in there rkv146, just a couple of days more and you should get a positive assessment.
> Interim, why don't you start filling out the EOI application on skill select ? Its a good idea to have that ready in draft state ...


Thanks gaurav.. I am guessing I should be getting the ACS by Monday...

is it possible to fill EOI without ACS?? Wont the System ask for ACS assessment??
Thank you
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks gaurav.. I am guessing I should be getting the ACS by Monday...
> 
> is it possible to fill EOI without ACS?? Wont the System ask for ACS assessment??
> Thank you
> RK


You need the IELTS and ACS results to submit your EOI. 

But you can start filling out your EOI and keep it in a draft state, that way when you get your ACS results all you'd need to do is append the ACS reference ID number and you'd be able to submit your EOI that very day as you get your ACS result.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks gaurav.. I am guessing I should be getting the ACS by Monday...
> 
> is it possible to fill EOI without ACS?? Wont the System ask for ACS assessment??
> Thank you
> RK


Hi rkv146

The user subhadipbose (i am unable to paste the URL here) 
has filed ACS on 9th Aug 2012.. and his status is "case finalized "
so be prepared  

I have filed on 13th Aug... so next is mine

Sreekanth


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

If filling eoi before Acs..r u gng for 189 or 190?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Please read the post properly !!!!!
You can fill your EOI and *save it as a draft at any time* but * to submit your EOI you need your IELTS and ACS results*


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Chill..
Yeah I realize ... I wanted to know about sponsorship ... 
I m sorry.. I might b missing something


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> All the best to you too man....
> Just need to re-take ILETS cause of the stupid writing module....
> 
> But I am happy today !!!


hey Gaurav 
I know ur assessment done by Acs mine would be CPA , can we apply for assessment without 7 in each I am under impression that we have to have 7 in each . I have got exp back in India and Australian . 
pls help


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> All the best to you too man....
> Just need to re-take ILETS cause of the stupid writing module....
> 
> But I am happy today !!!


hey Gaurav , 

do we still need to apply for ielts before Assesment as I have got my experience back in India and here in oz can I get my Assesment before ielts 
pls help


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

soni garima said:


> hey Gaurav
> I know ur assessment done by Acs mine would be CPA , can we apply for assessment without 7 in each I am under impression that we have to have 7 in each . I have got exp back in India and Australian .
> pls help


I am sorry I do not understand the reference to 7 in each ?
Are you talking about IELTS ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

soni garima said:


> hey Gaurav ,
> 
> do we still need to apply for ielts before Assesment as I have got my experience back in India and here in oz can I get my Assesment before ielts
> pls help


Ah I see,

Here's the deal...
You do not need IELTS to apply for skill assessment..well not for ACS at least, you may want to check with your assessing body if they need IELTS or not.
But you would need IELTS before you file your EOI and apply for statesponsorship if you are going down the 190 visa route.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## soni garima (Aug 3, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Ah I see,
> 
> Here's the deal...
> You do not need IELTS to apply for skill assessment..well not for ACS at least, you may want to check with your assessing body if they need IELTS or not.
> ...


thanks Gaurav ,

ya I know I haves positive Assesment from CPA (accountant ) valid till 2015 but as the sol change the code has been changed as well so a lady @ CPA said I need to fill it again 

ok I met the criteria without ielts as I am in same situation L-7.5 R 8 W 6.5 S 8 . what if my employe sponsor me that willing to 

do I still need all there doc 

thanks 

garima


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*ACS assessment submission with 4.5 years of experience*

Hello All

I have a query regarding ACS assessment submission, I have now 4.5 years of experience with an MNC, and all experience falls under Developer Programmer. 

If i get my ACS assessment now with 4.5 years of experience and then take the IELTS and submit EOI. 

Can i then update EOI with experience when it becomes 5 years in february next year(if in case i dont get an invitation for application by then) to get 5 extra points of experience exceeding 5 years ?

Regards


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have a query regarding ACS assessment submission, I have now 4.5 years of experience with an MNC, and all experience falls under Developer Programmer.
> 
> ...


Yes you can update your EOI any time.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there fellow mates,

I have filed my EOI for 189..


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi there fellow mates,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189..


vow!! Now the wait starts again  All the best :clap2:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks nivas.. But still not able to make my decision whether I have to apply for 190 also...
My agent clearly says there is no need for 190 since I have 65 points..

But I dont know how far that will be true...

I am really eagerly waiting for the Sept 15 round of invitations.. Based on that I will be able to decide.. 

All the best to you too guys..

Share your thoughts with me on what I should do..


----------



## gettingstarted (Sep 5, 2012)

vinola said:


> The manager of my previous company is ready to give the reference. But he, himself has moved to a new company. Still, is that fine if I get his reference ?


I don't reckon that is gonna work, since you will have to attach the proof of employment of your manager of the same org as yours in the form of ID card copy or salary slip or letter from HR stating his/her employment in the org


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

There is no need to prove managers employment.
Reference letter, self declaration, should suffice.
Anyway appointment letter, reliving letter payslips prove your employment.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Thanks nivas.. But still not able to make my decision whether I have to apply for 190 also...
> My agent clearly says there is no need for 190 since I have 65 points..
> 
> But I dont know how far that will be true...
> ...


Hi Gaurav/Nivas/Vinoth,

I got a mail from ACS ( Lisa) stating that the Assessor feels my duties is more close to occ code 261312 or 261313. The application is now moved to Stage 3. I have gone ahead and replied to her to assess my application for the code 261313.
Do I need to wait now again for another 4 Weeks??

Regards
RK


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Gaurav/Nivas/Vinoth,
> 
> I got a mail from ACS ( Lisa) stating that the Assessor feels my duties is more close to occ code 261312 or 261313. The application is now moved to Stage 3. I have gone ahead and replied to her to assess my application for the code 261313.
> Do I need to wait now again for another 4 Weeks??
> ...


Hey RKV,

Why don't you go ahead and accept Developer Programmer. I think it shouldn't make any difference. 

It's good to play safe as CO will give "suitable" for that. Well, it's just my suggestion.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hey RKV,
> 
> Why don't you go ahead and accept Developer Programmer. I think it shouldn't make any difference.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

Thank you for prompt response. I have gone ahead and sent her the mail to provide me assessment with the new Code, my concern is will the ACS take another 4 weeks to respond?? Because it took them 29 days to respond with recommending another code...

Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Thank you for prompt response. I have gone ahead and sent her the mail to provide me assessment with the new Code, my concern is will the ACS take another 4 weeks to respond?? Because it took them 29 days to respond with recommending another code...
> 
> ...


No u don't have to wait for another 4 weeks, my friend also got the same mail and he accepted the change of code as suggested. He got the assessment letter after a week.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> No u don't have to wait for another 4 weeks, my friend also got the same mail and he accepted the change of code as suggested. He got the assessment letter after a week.


Thank You Nivas!!! So another one week of waiting or max 2 weeks right?? but sure naa it wont take another 4 weeks..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Nivas!!! So another one week of waiting or max 2 weeks right?? but sure naa it wont take another 4 weeks..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Just now Checked online... The application has again moved to Stage 4!!! So hopefully it comes out in a week or so!!
Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Nivas!!! So another one week of waiting or max 2 weeks right?? but sure naa it wont take another 4 weeks..
> 
> Regards
> RK


To make u more relieved, I just checked the dates, my friend replied to the mail accepting the recommendation on August 20th and he got the assessment letter on August 23rd  So you should get it soon...no worries!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> To make u more relieved, I just checked the dates, my friend replied to the mail accepting the recommendation on August 20th and he got the assessment letter on August 23rd  So you should get it soon...no worries!


Thank you Nivas.. This comforts me a lot... and also the fact that the application moved from Stage 3 to Stage 4 within 30 mins of me sending the mail also gives me some hope that it should happen fast.
I also feel as the assessor is recommending a different code means he has evaluated my skills already, so it would not take them another 4 code for just change in code!!
Lets see what happens!!!
RK


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Nivas.. This comforts me a lot... and also the fact that the application moved from Stage 3 to Stage 4 within 30 mins of me sending the mail also gives me some hope that it should happen fast.
> I also feel as the assessor is recommending a different code means he has evaluated my skills already, so it would not take them another 4 code for just change in code!!
> Lets see what happens!!!
> RK


Hi RK,

No worries, I'm pretty sure you'll get it early next week as they would have taken the decision already and just wanted to check with you before closing the application.

Did you accept their suggestion or asked them to assess it for what you nominated?

Regards,
VJ


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> No worries, I'm pretty sure you'll get it early next week as they would have taken the decision already and just wanted to check with you before closing the application.
> 
> ...


Yes Vijay.. I have accepted and sent an email, and within next 30 mins the application again moved to Stage 4 from Stage 3. SO I am hopeful the result will come sooner..

Regards
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Just saw the update *rk* don't worry, you'll get the result hopefully by next week...
Hey Vinoth, congrats on filing your 189...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Just saw the update *rk* don't worry, you'll get the result hopefully by next week...
> Hey Vinoth, congrats on filing your 189...


Thanks Gaurav, lets see how soon the ACS responds!! I will keep you guys Posted..
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Gaurav, lets see how soon the ACS responds!! I will keep you guys Posted..
> Regards
> RK


GUYS!! Guess what I just Got the Postive Assessment from ACS... Approving all ten years of my experience!!!!!  Very Happy...

Thank you everyone for keeping me motivated.. Was really down today morning but now it has turned out to be a Good Friday!!!!

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome news man....congrats RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> GUYS!! Guess what I just Got the Postive Assessment from ACS... Approving all ten years of my experience!!!!!  Very Happy...
> 
> Thank you everyone for keeping me motivated.. Was really down today morning but now it has turned out to be a Good Friday!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!


hahaha , After making you all tensed they sent it immediately 

Congrats  All the best for further steps :clap2:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats rk.. Join the EOI Submitted club soon.. 

Also, please PM me your contact number.. would like to discuss with you on the further steps..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> hahaha , After making you all tensed they sent it immediately
> 
> Congrats  All the best for further steps :clap2:


Thanx Nivas..

Iam now in EOI Page.. family members

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Yes No
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 

What shud be answer to these 2 questions??
I am moving my wife and 2 kids..

Thank you


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Congrats rk.. Join the EOI Submitted club soon..
> 
> Also, please PM me your contact number.. would like to discuss with you on the further steps..


Sure Vinoth..

Need help

Iam now in EOI Page.. family members

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Yes No
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 

What shud be answer to these 2 questions??
I am moving my wife and 2 kids.


----------



## abbaba (Sep 1, 2012)

I like this thread, everyone is very accommodating answering questions. I am learning a lot. Will post some questions too soon.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

For both questions I answered Yes.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

abbaba said:


> I like this thread, everyone is very accommodating answering questions. I am learning a lot. Will post some questions too soon.



Guys Just now Submitted the EOI and Vic SS..
Whats the next step??? Wait for Invite??


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I think you will get an acknowledgement from VIC


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I think you will get an acknowledgement from VIC


Thanks Gaurav.. I have done both 189 and 190.. I hope it will not affect the invites right..

Waiting for you to join as well!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Guys Just now Submitted the EOI and Vic SS..
> Whats the next step??? Wait for Invite??


Vow!! That was quick :clap2: Great going!... Now again waiting period starts for you 

All the Best.... With 10 years of experience, I guess you will get the invite easily


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Now you are asking me questions that I have very little idea about 

But i think you can have both in your EOI...

BTW, I am going to be doing the same, i.e. going to apply to VIC for SS...so i'll need your help when I get there ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Now you are asking me questions that I have very little idea about
> 
> But i think you can have both in your EOI...
> 
> BTW, I am going to be doing the same, i.e. going to apply to VIC for SS...so i'll need your help when I get there ...



Sure Gaurav..

I have done 189 and also selected 190 and 186 during the EOI..
then I went to Vic site and completed the Sponorship part. After that I got a Thank you message on the website syaing they will acknowledge my application within 2 weeks. However there is no email sent to my id..

The same thing has happend after EOi submission there is no email confirmation..

Is it the same sequence for everyone??

Also now when I log in to skill select, it shows the button Apply for Visa against 186.. Now I am confused, i do not know what to do??


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello Guys,
My employer is not ready to give the reference letter for roles and responsibilities.
I need to tell them dat for some certification I required. Which certf or exam should i justify to get the same from employer.

Thanks and plz advice !!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

If your employer is not giving you the reference letter, get a colleague who was your senior from that company to sign a Statutory Declaration for you that states your duration of work with the company, your designation, role and detailed responsibilities.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks gaurav, but i am talking abt my current employer which i recently joined.
I dont have much interaction with the seniors as of now wherein I can ask for such favour.The best way I think is to convince my HR to give the letter so that I can I pursue the certf. or exam ?





gaurav_gk said:


> If your employer is not giving you the reference letter, get a colleague who was your senior from that company to sign a Statutory Declaration for you that states your duration of work with the company, your designation, role and detailed responsibilities.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry I am confused !! 
What is the relevance between a reference letter and a certification or an exam ?
Can you be a little more clear on what you want to achieve ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

duplicate..Mod please delete.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

I need a referanc letter from employer of my roles and resp. but they wont give the same until and unless I convince them that I need for some external certf. & exam. This I would be able to hide my migration plan to australia.

I hope you got me this time.




gaurav_gk said:


> I am sorry I am confused !!
> What is the relevance between a reference letter and a certification or an exam ?
> Can you be a little more clear on what you want to achieve ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah I see, how long have you been is this org and how much of total experience do you have ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> I need a referanc letter from employer of my roles and resp. but they wont give the same until and unless I convince them that I need for some external certf. & exam. This I would be able to hide my migration plan to australia.
> 
> I hope you got me this time.


hey, one of my friend got a reference letter from his company saying he needs it for PMP certification, and he submitted the same for ACS and got +ve assessment. So it should be fine


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

6months with current and 4.5 with with earlier one.
I hv letter from prev one.

But to make exp of 5yrs I need from current one as well.



gaurav_gk said:


> Ah I see, how long have you been is this org and how much of total experience do you have ?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Nivas just answered your question...


----------



## SumitSingh (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi expat experts!*

Hello guys!

I have been following this thread for 2 days now, I can see prompt responses and thought of joining this forum, to get some expert advices 

About myself :

I have been working in an Indian IT firm for 4 years now at Test Analyst position. I have almost spent a year now working for an Australian client at onsite in Sydney.

Recently thought of applying Australian PR. 
I am done with my IELTS (I considered it to be first step on the ladder) and now aiming for ACS assessment.

Please help me out with my following queries:

1) I can see that ANZSCO code applicable for me is 261314 (Software Tester) which is neither eligible for Visa subclass 189 (independent skilled migration) nor for NSW sponsored Visa sc 190.  Can testers have any other option if they want to apply for 189/ NSW sponsored 190?

2) I have heard for VIC sponsorship, you need to show your relatives are living there or you have got enough bank balance (around 25 lacs INR)? is it true?

3) For Employment Reference, I cannot get letter from my company/manager? Would a colleagues Statutory declaration would work? Or if I get Statutory declaration from a manager in the same company, I have never worked with. Would that work?

If anyone can give me some idea about any of these, it would be really appreciated.

Thanks,
Sumit.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

SumitSingh said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have been following this thread for 2 days now, I can see prompt responses and thought of joining this forum, to get some expert advices
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Forum Sumit..

1) I can see that ANZSCO code applicable for me is 261314 (Software Tester) which is neither eligible for Visa subclass 189 (independent skilled migration) nor for NSW sponsored Visa sc 190. Can testers have any other option if they want to apply for 189/ NSW sponsored 190?

RK: Testers only 190 or Employee Nominated 186.

2) I have heard for VIC sponsorship, you need to show your relatives are living there or you have got enough bank balance (around 25 lacs INR)? is it true?
RK: No, But for applying for Vic you must be outside Australia. If you are currently in Australia then you must have a Job Offer from an employer in Victoria..

3) For Employment Reference, I cannot get letter from my company/manager? Would a colleagues Statutory declaration would work? Or if I get Statutory declaration from a manager in the same company, I have never worked with. Would that work?

RK:As far as I know colleagues stat declaration is not accepted, you need the declaration from your supervisor...

Regards
RK


----------



## SumitSingh (Sep 7, 2012)

*Hi expat experts!*

Thanks RK!

@ Gaurav - Even you have done your ACS with 261314? R u planning for 190 (VIC ss)?

Thanks,
Sumit.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi

I am all set to apply for Acs.
I recently gave a technical certification at prometric.
I haven't yet received the hard copy of the certificate from the company.
Should I mention on my resume that I am certified and attach the prometric email as proof?
Or just let it be?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am all set to apply for Acs.
> I recently gave a technical certification at prometric.
> ...


What is prometric certification...


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am also a New member in this forum. I am about to start my process for Applying for 190 for Australia and have few questions :
I have IELTS 8 band in all 4 sections and I have a positive ACS assessment covering 6.6 years of my experience till march 2011 and this letter is now expired as it had only 1 year validity. Can I apply for Victoria State sponsorship with this expired ACS letter or do I need to get Re validation done and get a new letter ( which usually takes 4-6 weeks) or should I get new assessment with another 18 months experience added. ( this might take 12 weeks) So my question is if I cannot submit expired letter should I just go with old experience re validation or new assessment as how much recent experience counts in getting Victoria SS?

Also ACS letter had mentioned PIM 3 Group B for me does this qualify me for 15 points for education or 10 points? I have electronics engineering bachelors degree and Masters in Technology management. 
Or do I need to get seperate assessment from VETACCESS?

Any advice from experienced members would be great help.
Thank you


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone

For online Acs application ;
If we are uploading color scans of originals.. do we still need to certify it as true copy before uploading?


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For online Acs application ;
> If we are uploading color scans of originals.. do we still need to certify it as true copy before uploading?


i've of the same understanding that we do not need to certify the documents if they are color scans of originals... can someone else confirm please... 

But I haven't found about this on ACS i.e. if color scan copies are there then it doesn't need to be certified.... it just says... certified copies of all documents... so I think regardless of whether color or not.. all copies need to be certified.. confused :confused2:


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> i've of the same understanding that we do not need to certify the documents if they are color scans of originals... can someone else confirm please...
> 
> But I haven't found about this on ACS i.e. if color scan copies are there then it doesn't need to be certified.... it just says... certified copies of all documents... so I think regardless of whether color or not.. all copies need to be certified.. confused :confused2:


As far as I know every document should be attested before submitting to ACS, doesn't matter whether it is color or BW...Its given in the ACS guidelines document also..That is how I did and many others here also did the same...

So better get it attested and submit to avoid unnecessary delays


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank u Nivas..

Wont take a chance .. will get docs certified


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

getsetgo said:


> Thank u Nivas..
> 
> Wont take a chance .. will get docs certified


You need to get all docs attested by notary an with the words 'certified true copy of original' on it. Better to have the copies in color. 

I have done it aldy long ago.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys

I had submitted ACS on 10 Aug ( and it was in stage 4 on 13th aug) ..Till yesterday 
it was in stage 4 and status was "With assessor" now the status has has changed to "In Progress" and in still with stage 4. Any idea what it means ? I just hope they don't ask for any further documents after one month of waiting...

Thanks


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had submitted ACS on 10 Aug ( and it was in stage 4 on 13th aug) ..Till yesterday
> it was in stage 4 and status was "With assessor" now the status has has changed to "In Progress" and in still with stage 4. Any idea what it means ? I just hope they don't ask for any further documents after one month of waiting...
> ...


I read in one of the threads that if the status is Stage 4 - "In Progress" the result letter will be sent the next day or the day after. Good luck!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks .. I am all nervous now


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks .. I am all nervous now


Here is the link: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-assessment-processing-time-8.html#post761591


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had submitted ACS on 10 Aug ( and it was in stage 4 on 13th aug) ..Till yesterday
> it was in stage 4 and status was "With assessor" now the status has has changed to "In Progress" and in still with stage 4. Any idea what it means ? I just hope they don't ask for any further documents after one month of waiting...
> ...


It means your results are gonna be with you very soon.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks .. I am all nervous now


Hi Sreekanth,

Could you please share your timeline?

ACS Filed:
Requested more documents:
With Assessor:

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Hi Sreekanth,
> 
> Could you please share your timeline?
> 
> ...


ACS Filed: 09-July-12
More Documents requested : 10-July-12:
Additional Docs Provided : 13-1ug-12 (till 13th aug, my app was on hold) 
Status on 09 -sep-12 : stage 4, status - "with Assessor" ( till 09-sep-12)
Status on 10-sep-12 : stage 4, status - "In progress"

Thanks


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

ACS Filed: 09-July-12
More Documents requested : 10-July-12:
Additional Docs Provided : 13-1ug-12 (till 13th aug, my app was on hold)
Status on 09-sep-12 : stage 4, status - "with Assessor" ( till 09-sep-12)
Status on 10-sep-12 : stage 4, status - "In progress"

Thanks


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> ACS Filed: 09-July-12
> More Documents requested : 10-July-12:
> Additional Docs Provided : 13-1ug-12 (till 13th aug, my app was on hold)
> Status on 09-sep-12 : stage 4, status - "with Assessor" ( till 09-sep-12)
> ...


Thanks!

The current processing time is approx. 4 weeks so you may get the result letter tomorrow morning Sydney time


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> ACS Filed: 09-July-12
> More Documents requested : 10-July-12:
> Additional Docs Provided : 13-1ug-12 (till 13th aug, my app was on hold)
> Status on 09-sep-12 : stage 4, status - "with Assessor" ( till 09-sep-12)
> ...


Sreekanth,

In progress means ur case is going through assessment. If all's well they used to take a month from when it went to in progress to send the result (I'm taking abt when I had submitted in Jan 2012). There is however a remote possibility for it to move to stage 3 if during the assessment the CO finds a req for more docs. 

All the best.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

My ACS app is still in stage 4 but status is 'Case finalized' and no mail has been received yet .. waiting ..waiting ...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Sreekanth, make sure you look at the spam folder of your mailbox as well, mails from ACS are known to end up there at times.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Sreekanth, make sure you look at the spam folder of your mailbox as well, mails from ACS are known to end up there at times.


ok will check that .... 
i am doing nothing but refreshing my inbox every now and then


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

It'll come through soon, don't worry !!
All the best...

And are you done with your IELTS ?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

All the best Sreekanth.. you will get your results very soon...

As soon as you get it, if you have your IELTS ready, go ahead and file your EOI...

Also update your timelines in the signature... it will be easy for everyone of us to follow..

Same request to you also vijay176..


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> All the best Sreekanth.. you will get your results very soon...
> 
> As soon as you get it, if you have your IELTS ready, go ahead and file your EOI...
> 
> ...


Hey guys.
I have my IELTS ready (L : 7.5 R: 7.5 S:7 W : 7 ) Just waiting for ACS result..
honestly this last moment waiting is killing more than waiting for a month


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys

I just Received my ACS Approval Letter and it;s POSITIVE ....   
All my 8.5 Years of experience has been acknowledged as Developer Programmer(261312).
Now I get 70 points for 189 , am not sure if I have to apply for any State sponsorship (NSW / VIC) and then submit EOI or Just submit EOI now...
Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Org chart is not compulsory, I didn't use one.
> I just used the following documents.
> 
> 1. Passport.
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Need your help regarding RPL. Since you have a BE degree and still you submitted an RPL , you might be able to help me in this regard. 
I have a CCIE (Cisco certified Internetworking Expert), A Bachelor's Degree in Physics and 8+ yrs of ful time experience in Networking with MNCs in India .
Please note that in the following document it is stated : 

Summary of Criteria
Australian Computer Society
Skills Assessment
20 August 2012

"Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major" --- CCIE ( all tracks) 

So I am highly confused if RPL is required or not in my case to apply for Skill Select. 
If so, is it tough or time taking to apply through RPL????
Thanks in advance for you reply.
Vimmi


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Its not tough and neither is it time consuming, in addition to the other documents required for ACS you just need to fill up an RPL project report that details the last 2 projects that you undertook in your profession i.e Networking. (It just needs to be closely related to your job code).

It'll cost you AUD $450 to go with RPL as opposed to the AUD $400 you'd pay for a Generic ACS.

I had done my Engineering in Electronics and Telecom and wasn't sure if it was recognized as a computing major by ACS and hence I went with RPL and I was delighted when I saw that my degree was recognized as an Australian equivalent of a computing major.

But looking at your educational background (Degree in Physics) , it is not related to your work and hence if I was in your place I would have gone the RPL route. But you can wait for other members of the forum to share their inputs.


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Its not tough and neither is it time consuming, in addition to the other documents required for ACS you just need to fill up an RPL project report that details the last 2 projects that you undertook in your profession i.e Networking. (It just needs to be closely related to your job code).
> 
> It'll cost you AUD $450 to go with RPL as opposed to the AUD $400 you'd pay for a Generic ACS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Prompt Reply Gaurav....
Makes me feel easier to know RPL is not a difficult way to opt .... 
What ads to the confusion is following statement : 

"Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major" --- CCIE ( all tracks) 

This means that CCIE alone is equivalent to AQF diploma ... right ???? Please confirm if your understanding of the statement above is same!!!

Thanks ..

P.S. Will anyways opt RPL way  Tks.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I am not sure about CCIE being equivalent to AQF Diploma...But its obviously a good idea to attach all your certifications.


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

Tks  Will do that defintly


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

alright....all the very best man !!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just Received my ACS Approval Letter and it;s POSITIVE ....
> All my 8.5 Years of experience has been acknowledged as Developer Programmer(261312).
> ...


Congrats Sreekanth, I told you'll get the result today 

Good luck for your next step!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> Congrats Sreekanth, I told you'll get the result today
> 
> Good luck for your next step!


Thanks vijay at what stage are u in? is Ur IELTS ready?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys i've 6 years it experienceand want to apply for acs skill review. Since I did my enginneeing in electrical(non ics) I had to wait to get an experience of 6 years before proceeding. 
Do i need to take sevices of a migration agent o fill up for ACS? I am not sure what category i should apply as , thinking analyst programmer should be alright. Need some guidance on the same .


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys i need some advise on which category I should apply as , I am assuming analyst programmer should be right for me . I hae 6 years in IT exp and have done my engineering in non-ICt subject .


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

misguided said:


> Hi guys i need some advise on which category I should apply as , I am assuming analyst programmer should be right for me . I hae 6 years in IT exp and have done my engineering in non-ICt subject .


Do u have an additional ICT diploma of atleast 2 yrs? Or were there any ICT subjects in ur degree?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. There are a few ICT subjects in my engineering(electrical) . But one document i rea somewhere suggests that 6 years IT exp should be enough for not ICT engineering grads . Correct me if i'm wrong . I'm new to this.


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

misguided said:


> Thanks for your reply. There are a few ICT subjects in my engineering(electrical) . But one document i rea somewhere suggests that 6 years IT exp should be enough for not ICT engineering grads . Correct me if i'm wrong . I'm new to this.


Hi Misguided,
you can review the below link to decide if you needd to apply for skills or RPL route. it gives the educational qualification and Work experience required.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Check out the list of subjects which can be classified as ICT to decide if your course is ICT Major/ Minor. I read Somewhere that to be classified as ICT minor you need atleast 20 % of your course to be in ICT subjects.


Footinmouth


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

misguided said:


> Thanks for your reply. There are a few ICT subjects in my engineering(electrical) . But one document i rea somewhere suggests that 6 years IT exp should be enough for not ICT engineering grads . Correct me if i'm wrong . I'm new to this.


Heres my exp. I'm a commerce grad with 2 yrs dip in IT. Applied for ICT BA with 7 yrs exp. 
I got a positive feedback. 

But I'm guessing coz ICT BA neednot be core technical.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks vijay at what stage are u in? is Ur IELTS ready?


Hi Sreekanth
First off all, congrats for your achievement!! I can't wait to get mine. 
This is my current status for 261312 Developer Programmer application:

*Date Received >* 23-August-2012 | *Event Type >* Skills | *Status >* With assessor

How much longer for this application to get the "Case finalized" status? What do ya guys reckon?

I'm starting to freak out 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

footinmouth said:


> Hi Misguided,
> you can review the below link to decide if you needd to apply for skills or RPL route. it gives the educational qualification and Work experience required.
> 
> Check out the list of subjects which can be classified as ICT to decide if your course is ICT Major/ Minor. I read Somewhere that to be classified as ICT minor you need atleast 20 % of your course to be in ICT subjects.
> ...


Thanks mate , that is very helpful. Is there is difference if i apply in skills or RPL route? Since I now have 6 years exp already , any of them should be fine. Ho decides whether my engineering is ICT minor or not?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

matt83 said:


> Hi Sreekanth
> First off all, congrats for your achievement!! I can't wait to get mine.
> This is my current status for 261312 Developer Programmer application:
> 
> ...



Hi matt83,

Since you have applied on August 23, Please log in to the site around September 19 onwards and start checking them.. they are processing case around 26 days onwards


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

misguided said:


> Thanks mate , that is very helpful. Is there is difference if i apply in skills or RPL route? Since I now have 6 years exp already , any of them should be fine. Ho decides whether my engineering is ICT minor or not?


Tht depends on how many subjects u had in ur engineering degree.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

pranar1 said:


> Tht depends on how many subjects u had in ur engineering degree.


No, I think that depends on how many *relevant subjects* wrt ICT you had in your degree course.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> No, I think that depends on how many *relevant subjects* wrt ICT you had in your degree course.


thanks for the info . What my doubt is how would i decide if a subject is ICT related or not ? For example say a subject "Network Theory" is that ICT related?

Also in case I got for RPL , I'm not sure what category I should go under I'm confused between analyst programmer and software engineer.

I have 6 years experience --> 3.5 years java/j2ee application dev & support and 2.5 years a certain industly leading Mobile Workforce management product configuration , cosulting and support.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi matt83,
> 
> Since you have applied on August 23, Please log in to the site around September 19 onwards and start checking them.. they are processing case around 26 days onwards


rkv146,

thanks for the heads up!!

It is my anxiousness that is killing me. Another thing is that I'm moving to Sydney on 15th October on a Student visa, I'll be doing an IELTS preparation course, and then applying for 189/190 onshore. Let's see how It goes!
"No guts, no glory!"


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Its not tough and neither is it time consuming, in addition to the other documents required for ACS you just need to fill up an RPL project report that details the last 2 projects that you undertook in your profession i.e Networking. (It just needs to be closely related to your job code).
> 
> It'll cost you AUD $450 to go with RPL as opposed to the AUD $400 you'd pay for a Generic ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I hope you are well.

I am currently going through rpl for ict business analyst and, as someone who obviously has good experience of a successful rpl, wondered if you could help with a question i have:

For the first 3 boxes of the rpl (where you are detailing what areas of the CBOK you have learnt, how tout have learnt them and now you have applied them) should i be concentrating more on how i have applied the responsibilities defined for an ict ba to prove i am an expert in this field? As the the CBOK areas do not directly match these responsibilities.

This seems quite a sensitive balancing act between the role you are applying under and the CBOK content!

Many thanks,
Gav


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Its not tough and neither is it time consuming, in addition to the other documents required for ACS you just need to fill up an RPL project report that details the last 2 projects that you undertook in your profession i.e Networking. (It just needs to be closely related to your job code).
> 
> It'll cost you AUD $450 to go with RPL as opposed to the AUD $400 you'd pay for a Generic ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I hope you are well.

I am currently going through rpl for ict business analyst and, as someone who obviously has good experience of a successful rpl, wondered if you could help with a question i have:

For the first 3 boxes of the rpl (where you are detailing what areas of the CBOK you have learnt, how tout have learnt them and now you have applied them) should i be concentrating more on how i have applied the responsibilities defined for an ict ba to prove i am an expert in this field? As the the CBOK areas do not directly match these responsibilities.

This seems quite a sensitive balancing act between the role you are applying under and the CBOK content! Examples i have seven seem to focus more on prowing your experience in the anzsco occupation.

Many thanks,
Gav


----------



## rajeshp (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Jolu and RKV- 

I just gone through you complete discussions and I am not clear with where to submit the Skill Assessment (work experiences).

I have a 6years of experience and working as Technical Analyst I have all previous company experience letter with me. where they have mentioned the duration, designation and Role.


could you please Guide what else we need to have in experiences letter and if this fine where i can update in Skill Assessment.

thanks in advance..

thanks
Rajesh


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rajeshp said:


> Hi Jolu and RKV-
> 
> I just gone through you complete discussions and I am not clear with where to submit the Skill Assessment (work experiences).
> 
> ...


When you try to lodge the ACS skill assessment after you fill the company details, there will be dropdwn to select teh document ( Refernce,org chart and Stat declaration) select that and upload the doc..


----------



## sharmavivek (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear all, I need your help as I am little confused. I have close to 7 years of expereince as Software Developer, last 1 year of which was predominantly in Project Management. After my professional stint, I did MBA from a Tier-I Indian Business School. After graduating from B-School in April-12, I am now working as Product Manager, but in Banking Sector. In short, I am not working in software Industry for last 4 months.
I went through the list of skilled job, but I could not find a relevant job code. I want to apply for Project Management/IT Consulting - basically the job that could do justice to my Management Degree.
Can you guys please advise.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

sharmavivek said:


> Dear all, I need your help as I am little confused. I have close to 7 years of expereince as Software Developer, last 1 year of which was predominantly in Project Management. After my professional stint, I did MBA from a Tier-I Indian Business School. After graduating from B-School in April-12, I am now working as Product Manager, but in Banking Sector. In short, I am not working in software Industry for last 4 months.
> I went through the list of skilled job, but I could not find a relevant job code. I want to apply for Project Management/IT Consulting - basically the job that could do justice to my Management Degree.
> Can you guys please advise.


I would rather suggest to go for a occupation which closely matches with your duties for longer interval other than last 4 months, since ACS asses each employment based on its duties and responsibilities. 
Please bear in mind that at least 2 years experience has to be closely related with nominated occupation to get a successful assessment if your qualification were with major in ICT. you can check the "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" for further clarifications.
BR,


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Yay.. finally applied for ACS..
Preparing for ielts..


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Yay.. finally applied for ACS..
> Preparing for ielts..


Hi... 
I am also in the same boat.
Applied for ACS on 17th -Sep-12,ANZSCO CODE: 262113
need to wait for at most 30day for ACS result...

Preparing for IELTS...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks vijay at what stage are u in? is Ur IELTS ready?


Hey Sreekanth,

Sorry for the late response.

I've applied for ACS on Sep 19. Yes, I've got IELTS ready.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I got a positive skills assessment for sys admin. applied with my agent Peter Chiam on September 1st, got the result yesterday.


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear Bubbe, 3 weeks, that is fast. Friends i have applied for security specialist for ACS validation, please suggest how much time it is taking these days.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

yes, I was expecting to hear back from my agent next week, cause i thought the normal turn around time for ACS is 4 weeks.

So today I applied for SA SS and I think that takes 10 weeks to process but would like to hear from anyone who has applied for SA SS and how long it took to get their approval.


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bubbe, I am planning for VIC, can you help me with following questions
EOI or SS first , what is difference ?? and how much tentative time does it take fir about 70 points.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> Bubbe, I am planning for VIC, can you help me with following questions
> EOI or SS first , what is difference ?? and how much tentative time does it take fir about 70 points.


EOI and then SS... However certain state like SA have a restriction that you should only select their state in EOI.. However VIC does not have restriction you can file EOI under 189 and 190 and then go the VIC website and complete your application...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> Bubbe, I am planning for VIC, can you help me with following questions
> EOI or SS first , what is difference ?? and how much tentative time does it take fir about 70 points.


I applied for an EOI in July with NO ACS skills assessment letter, so it was saved as a DRAFT, and then yesterday when i received my positive ACS letter from my agent I uploaded it into my EOI application and it automatically counted all my points 60 with SA SS, I am applying for 190 visa.

If you have a positive ACS letter, go ahead and lodge an EOI application, upload your ACS letter and select VIC and ONLY VIC for the sponsoring state, then apply for VIC SS. SA SS is FREE to apply to.


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear RKV, what is fundamental difference in EOI and SS.....a lot confusing, please share your gtalk and let us connect. you can add me at tarung2010 [at] gmail


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> Dear RKV, what is fundamental difference in EOI and SS.....a lot confusing, please share your gtalk and let us connect. you can add me at tarung2010 [at] gmail


[email protected]


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> Dear RKV, what is fundamental difference in EOI and SS.....a lot confusing, please share your gtalk and let us connect. you can add me at tarung2010 [at] gmail


well for starters, without lodging an EOI you will not get an invite.
When you apply for SS for VIC you will need to submit your EOI number so that when you approved for State Sponsorship you will get an invited to apply for 190 or 489 whichever you are after.


----------



## kramakr5 (Sep 17, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for ACS in the coming week. I am based out of Chennai.. If you need any help regarding statutory declaration formats or anything else, do contact me..
> 
> ...


Hi Vinod,

Can you please send me statutory declaration formats ?

Thanks,
Ramki


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

this is the ONLY stat dec accepted by ACS!!!!!!

I'm not sure of any other stat decs that they accept.

This is the one me and my agent used along with a NON DETAILED HR letter only confirming my employment dates!!!

http://www.ag.gov.au/Documents/StatutoryDeclaration200602.pdf


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I hope this is the right thread to post my query.
Today i got my ACS result which is positive. But the thing is my experience has been counted less. Actually i have total experience of 4yrs 2months, but ACS gave me 3yrs 8months
1. I have worked in Company 'A' which is UK for 6months. 
2. Later Company 'A' has been acquired by Company 'B'. (Till date 3yrs 8months experience)
3. After 6months, my Company 'A' has been renamed to Company 'B'. Also i have moved to India on a transfer to Company 'B'. 
While applying for ACS, i have provided Refferal letter signed by my superrior for Company B tenure , 
In my self declaration, i have declared that i worked in both Company 'A' and Company 'B'. 
Also i have attached publicly avaliable press release, when Company 'B' acquired Company 'A'

The thing is, i dont have experience letter for Company 'A', the reason is it was just a location, Manager and company name change for me, but my work was same .
ACS did n't considered my 6months experience. Now i have 6mnths experience short, though i have worked. I have my pay slips, offerletter, tax returns for the company 'A'.
Can i ask ACS to reaccess my Company 'A' experience?
Also i have talked to my previous lead in UK company, who is no longer associated with that organisation is ready to refer me.
If he refers me, do i need to use Indian non judicial stamp paper or stamp paper which is of UK related?
Eagerly waiting for your suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I hope this is the right thread to post my query.
Today i got my ACS result which is positive. But the thing is my experience has been counted less. Actually i have total experience of 4yrs 2months, but ACS gave me 3yrs 8months
1. I have worked in Company 'A' which was in UK for 6months. 
2. Later Company 'A' has been acquired by Company 'B'. (Till date 3yrs 8months experience)
3. After 6months, my Company 'A' has been renamed to Company 'B'. Also i have moved to India on a transfer to Company 'B'. 
While applying for ACS, i have provided Refferal letter signed by my superrior for Company B tenure , 
In my self declaration, i have declared that i worked in both Company 'A' and Company 'B'. 
Also i have attached publicly avaliable press release document, when Company 'B' acquired Company 'A'

The thing is, i dont have experience letter for Company 'A', the reason is it was just a location, Manager and company name change for me, but my work was same .
ACS did n't considered my 6months experience. Now i have 6mnths experience short, though i have worked. I have my pay slips, offerletter, tax returns for the company 'A'.
Can i ask ACS to reaccess my Company 'A' experience?
Also i have talked to my previous lead in UK company, who is no longer associated with that organisation is ready to refer me.
If he refers me, do i need to use Indian non judicial stamp paper or stamp paper which is of UK related?
Eagerly waiting for your suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi...
> I am also in the same boat.
> Applied for ACS on 17th -Sep-12,ANZSCO CODE: 262113
> need to wait for at most 30day for ACS result...
> ...


Did u get ur acs results .. for me status changed from with assessor to in progress. Dnt know what to make of it


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Did u get ur acs results .. for me status changed from with assessor to in progress. Dnt know what to make of it


You will get your ACS in a day or two... This means your accesses has accessed your profile... now it is in finalization...:ranger:


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You will get your ACS in a day or two... This means your accesses has accessed your profile... now it is in finalization...:ranger:


Yippe.
Thanx for d info


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Need help:
I got my acs result positive.. 8 mnths of experience not counted (which is ok)

But some other issue. Not sure how why. They have changed all dates of joining and relieveing by few days


for eg:

First company: 13/oct to 09/Mar

they have added it as:
05/Oct to 07/Mar

followed by next company:
which originally is : 12 Mar/ to 16 Nov

they have added in letter as : 07/Mar to 11/Nov

and so on for remaning 2 companies also.
I checked the documents that i uploaded. all have correct dates. I have got hr letter from all companies.

last date for a company and start date for next company are coinciding. that can never be the case.


I dont understand.
Please help .


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Need help:
> I got my acs result positive.. 8 mnths of experience not counted (which is ok)
> 
> But some other issue. Not sure how why. They have changed all dates of joining and relieveing by few days
> ...


Better send them mail to the id from which you got the ACS result. In 3 to 4 days they will get back. In my case they replied me back in 4 working days. If it is mistake from their side, i guess they will rectify it.
GoodLuck


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Need help:
> I got my acs result positive.. 8 mnths of experience not counted (which is ok)
> 
> But some other issue. Not sure how why. They have changed all dates of joining and relieveing by few days
> ...





Hi guys

i understood why the errors:

im in cv i had put dates as Oct 05 to Mar 07

i mean oct 2005 to mar 2007 and they assumed as 05/oct to 07/mar


crap..

dnt know what to do


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i understood why the errors:
> 
> ...


No need to worry... ACS don't consider the dates... they consider the month.... that's y its 07 mar or 05 something.... 

2 jobs can end and start in same month..... don't panic....

Still if you want more clarification.. you can mail the accessing officer you have received the assessment.... and can get clarification...


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Aah...
Dude you have to careful with date formats. Better ask them to recheck. Also ensure that they wont charge extra for this.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> No need to worry... ACS don't consider the dates... they consider the month.... that's y its 07 mar or 05 something....
> 
> 2 jobs can end and start in same month..... don't panic....
> 
> Still if you want more clarification.. you can mail the accessing officer you have received the assessment.... and can get clarification...


You are life saver... :clap2: I just panicked........
I owe u.. thank u thank u thank u


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

I received positive assessment for all the years I have worked as Systems Analyst. Request was submitted on 17th September.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

*ACS applied 22 Sep 2012*

hi

I had applied on 22-Sep-2012 and its currently at stages 4. Any idea how many days more would it take for results..?


----------



## Hariprasad (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello every one,

I am new user for this forum.

I have a query related to ACS skill assessment, i hope any one of you would answer and resolve my worry.

One week back, my application status was "with assessor" at stage 4 and yesterday only status has got changed to "In progress". When today morning i checked my status, a shock was waiting for me, status has got changed back to "With assessor. I am very much worried about this.

In many forums, people says that when status changed to "In progress " at stage 4, next step is should get the response through mail.

But in my case, it has got changed back to "With assessor" state. Can some body let me know what is happening in my case .

Thanks,


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

when did you apply for ACS..?


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

omapte said:


> hi
> 
> I had applied on 22-Sep-2012 and its currently at stages 4. Any idea how many days more would it take for results..?


Minimum of 4 weeks time it will take. By around 22 nd of Oct you will some update on it.
All the best


----------



## Hariprasad (Oct 16, 2012)

omapte said:


> when did you apply for ACS..?


In September 15th, 2012 that is last month.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Hariprasad said:


> In September 15th, 2012 that is last month.



I think you should receive it in a day or two. Even though I received my assessment my status was In Progress which changed to Case Finalized now.

There is nothing to worry. If you have an Australian equivalent degree related to skill code you are are applying for you should receive positive assessment for sure. In fact, many agents are offering refund of fees if there is a denial from ACS because they are sure ACS outcome will be positive.


----------



## Hariprasad (Oct 16, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> I think you should receive it in a day or two. Even though I received my assessment my status was In Progress which changed to Case Finalized now.
> 
> There is nothing to worry. If you have an Australian equivalent degree related to skill code you are are applying for you should receive positive assessment for sure. In fact, many agents are offering refund of fees if there is a denial from ACS because they are sure ACS outcome will be positive.


Thanks Tejas,

I have applied through agent. I have BE degree and documents which i have provided, are checked and all all fine. I am just worried about status changing Inappropriately....


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Hariprasad said:


> Thanks Tejas,
> 
> I have applied through agent. I have BE degree and documents which i have provided, are checked and all all fine. I am just worried about status changing Inappropriately....


Just don't check the status everyday and one fine day you will have the positive assessment email in your Inbox soon.


----------



## Hariprasad (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope for that. 

One more info is, i have BE degree in civil engineering and 6 + experience in automation testing. I have applied for software tester code. The experience certificates which i have provided are reflecting testing roles and responsibilities. 

Is there any concern that, it should match BE degree subject and skill code should match ?

This is one and only big worry in my mind.


----------



## Hariprasad (Oct 16, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> Just don't check the status everyday and one fine day you will have the positive assessment email in your Inbox soon.


I hope for that.

One more info is, i have BE degree in civil engineering and 6 + experience in automation testing. I have applied for software tester code. The experience certificates which i have provided are reflecting testing roles and responsibilities.

Is there any concern that, BE degree subject and skill code should match ?

This is one and only big worry in my mind.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*ACS Positive Assessment*

Hi,

I was not a member of this forum till ... now!! But have been looking at this for a while so that it might help me out.

Got my ACS today  for Software Engineer and all my work experience considered  5 much needed points for that.

only to get my pol. clearance done and have to lodge my PR by this year end!! (in Melbourne, so old rules still apply for me at the moment)

Any questions please ask, I am more than happy to help

R


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Time taken for ACS assessment reslts*



furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was not a member of this forum till ... now!! But have been looking at this for a while so that it might help me out.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I just lodged for my ACS assessment yesterday for Software Engineer 261313 and the system says it is in stage 4 "assigned to assessor". Could you pls specify how long do they take to issue the assessment results?

Thanks

Sameera207


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged for my ACS assessment yesterday for Software Engineer 261313 and the system says it is in stage 4 "assigned to assessor". Could you pls specify how long do they take to issue the assessment results?
> 
> ...


Give it around 4 weeks.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged for my ACS assessment yesterday for Software Engineer 261313 and the system says it is in stage 4 "assigned to assessor". Could you pls specify how long do they take to issue the assessment results?
> 
> ...


At the current rate, 1 month... earlier if u get lucky.
When the status changes to "In progress", they would actually start assessing. Once it reflects to "in progress", expect your results in a day or two.

So, the file sits with the assessor till then. They are doing it pretty quick these days, if everything goes smooth you should have it by december 1st week.

R


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> At the current rate, 1 month... earlier if u get lucky.
> When the status changes to "In progress", they would actually start assessing. Once it reflects to "in progress", expect your results in a day or two.
> 
> So, the file sits with the assessor till then. They are doing it pretty quick these days, if everything goes smooth you should have it by december 1st week.
> ...


Thanks. Can they request further documentation even at Stage 4?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks. Can they request further documentation even at Stage 4?


If all your documents are in place, no they won't. Else if they do need information/clarification they can always come back to stage 3. But usually its alright, the only instances they come back (that I have heard of) is because of the employer references (if not in order).

R


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

furionprophet said:


> If all your documents are in place, no they won't. Else if they do need information/clarification they can always come back to stage 3. But usually its alright, the only instances they come back (that I have heard of) is because of the employer references (if not in order).
> 
> R


Thanks. I have given all employer references clearly according to my understanidng. So keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hariprasad said:


> I hope for that.
> 
> One more info is, i have BE degree in civil engineering and 6 + experience in automation testing. I have applied for software tester code. The experience certificates which i have provided are reflecting testing roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have you received your ACS assessment? Since there is no update in this thread though of checking.

Rgds


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

Quick Question relating to ACS assessment and work experience . I have 4.6 yrs of overseas experience and 6 months of australian work experience . Will ACS calculate my experience as 5 yrs in any circumstance and get me 10 points?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Quick Question relating to ACS assessment and work experience . I have 4.6 yrs of overseas experience and 6 months of australian work experience . Will ACS calculate my experience as 5 yrs in any circumstance and get me 10 points?


Can't be sure on this Mate.... 4.6 will come in off shore and 6 months will come in onshore.... whether you can claim them in same category.... not sure on this... 

do one thing put it in EOI.... then see what it calculates for you.... That might help.... :boxing:


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys anyone who has had a postive assesment as Analyst programmer/ Software Engineer, can you please share your CV. Any tips/hints for the CV welcome


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

misguided said:


> Guys anyone who has had a postive assesment as Analyst programmer/ Software Engineer, can you please share your CV. Any tips/hints for the CV welcome


Hi
Make sure ur Cv reflects ur job roles n responsibilities as in ur experience letter.
I m a lotus notes developer. Not sure if my cv will help


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi mate , if you could pass in ur cv it would be of great help


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

*ACS RPL Project Report query*

Hi Expats,

I am new member to this extremely dynamic and helpful Expat forum 
I am planning to apply for ACS assessment since I have non-ICT degree (B.E. Mechanical) but experience as Software Test Engineer (8+ yrs) for the ANZSCO code 261314 (Software Tester). 
I'm confused about the details to be put in 2 of the RPL Project reports and questions they have posted in the RPL form. 

My request to all those members who have got their ACS positively assessed- kindly suggest how in-depth knowledge they have put in the RPL reports as I believe the resume should be the one with detailed project description, roles and responsibilities. It will be better if anyone suggests the approx words within which I've to squeeze the details of 1 of the project reports.

Have you replied in each of the below sections? Kindly suggest since am stuck up in this very first place of the entire process and am ending up spending lot of time here.
Since I was involved in projects with testing activities only, I cant think of the answers to the below questions from my project perspective. :confused2:

A: Business Opportunity or Problem
1. Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed and how it related to the (internal or external) client’s needs
2. Describe the scope and complexity of the problem. 
3. Describe your relationship and communications with client management / user management / end users

B: Solution
1. Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement including the rationale behind key choices. Please enumerate the alternatives you considered and your reasons for their rejection
2. Enumerate and describe the key decisions you made, and the reasons for making them as you did
3. Describe the design method you used on this project and the rationale for its selection.
4. List the design tools you selected for use on this project and discuss the rationale for their selection
5. List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to, and summarize the reason for their inclusion.

C: Results
1. Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation. If not explain why not
2. Assess the overall success or failure of the project. Comment on client satisfaction, attainment of objectives, and ultimate versus proposed cost and schedule.


Requesting for urgent replies which will help me finalise the reports and kick-start the process.

Thanks


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Optimist007 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new member to this extremely dynamic and helpful Expat forum
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment since I have non-ICT degree (B.E. Mechanical) but experience as Software Test Engineer (8+ yrs) for the ANZSCO code 261314 (Software Tester).
> ...


Buddy me in the same boat (RPL). Have you filled up the first part of ACS project report form ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Optimist007, 

I lifted the following section from the Microsoft Careers webpage, describing the profile of a software development engineer in test: 



> An ideal candidate will have a passion for testing - breaking software and finding solutions. Creative problem solving is a key attribute. You will be learning new technologies and breaking new ground as you help us find better, more efficient ways to produce software. This position requires you to produce bullet proof test automation while identifying bugs through systematic test case development & test methodology. The candidate must have strong coding skills in at least one of the following: C/C++, C# and .NET programming; a thorough knowledge of the complete software development cycle, strong problem solving and troubleshooting skills, ability to collaborate and work well with other disciplines and teams, good verbal and written communications skills, customer focus and a passion for quality.


Maybe you can get inspiration from this and the many web pages describing software testing jobs at industry leaders such as Google or Atlassian. As a tester you have an internal client (the development or QA department) and can also elaborate on how the software development cycle at your company worked. Did you introduce new (GUI testing) tools, automation or procedures? What feedback was most valuable? Can you think of a particular tricky test scenario that you were very proud of? If you describe your projects more broadly (not just from a testing perspective) and can clearly pinpoint your contribution, you should be fine. 

Word of caution: I did not go the RPL route but got assessed as Software Engineer (261313), so I cannot provide detailed experience on the report format . 

Wishing you all the best, 
Monika


----------



## Optimist007 (Nov 2, 2012)

misguided said:


> Buddy me in the same boat (RPL). Have you filled up the first part of ACS project report form ?


I haven't yet filled it out but felt the report part is more complex so started with that first. Reading the other posts in the forum, seems the 'Areas of knowledge' part can be dealt by mapping the skills/ knowledge to the subjects learnt in engineering. So now that is also daunting task ! 

Help required from 'ACS positive' converted Expats.
People please advise.. !

Thanks.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Optimist007 said:


> I haven't yet filled it out but felt the report part is more complex so started with that first. Reading the other posts in the forum, seems the 'Areas of knowledge' part can be dealt by mapping the skills/ knowledge to the subjects learnt in engineering. So now that is also daunting task !
> 
> Help required from 'ACS positive' converted Expats.
> People please advise.. !
> ...


Mate tell me about that part being difficult . Have been working on it for 4 days now, still haven't gt through it. Add to it , that I finished my engineering way back , so hardly remember what was taught .:confused2:


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I am thinking of applying for a PR and thought of starting with the skills assessment. Gone through the website and couple of documents, kind of getting confused with so many jargons and processes mentioned. If one of you can please guide me it would be of great help. Below are my details

Bachelor of Engg in Electronics and Telecommunication
Have been working in IT from past 8 years and currently am playing a TL role
Currently residing in Melbourne and have over 2 years of work experience in Australia

Please advise on which documents/forms/references i would need. Also do i need RPL?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for a PR and thought of starting with the skills assessment. Gone through the website and couple of documents, kind of getting confused with so many jargons and processes mentioned. If one of you can please guide me it would be of great help. Below are my details
> 
> ...


Whether you need a RPL or not depends whether your engg was a ICT Major/Minor or not. IF in doubt I was advised by ACS to take the safe route and apply for RPL.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks misguided for your answer, however i have mentioned my details above which i feel do not require RPL. Anyone in the forum with the same Engg degree and work experience can shed some light on this pls?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am 2 yrs and 9 months old as a Software Tester.

Can i apply for ACS right now, and can apply for EOI when i complete 3 yrs in the respective industry with additional documents to prove the extra 3 months?

Thanks in advance
Birender


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 2 yrs and 9 months old as a Software Tester.
> 
> ...


Since you are going through EOI, suggest you do your ACS after 3 months. DIAC won't assess your years (but they are the ones who give you the points). ACS is the one who is authorized to say that your experience (3yrears) is relevant to the filed.

_________________________________________________________________
IELTS: L - 9, R - 8.5, W - 7, S - 7
ACS Applied: 10 September, ACS Done: 22 October
IPCC Applied: 1 Nov 12, IPCC Done: 2 Nov 12 
AFP NPC Applied: 29 Nov 12, AFP NPC Done: 14 Nov 12 
Waiting to apply for 885 - Dec 12


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

*Acs*



furionprophet said:


> Since you are going through EOI, suggest you do your ACS after 3 months. DIAC won't assess your years (but they are the ones who give you the points). ACS is the one who is authorized to say that your experience (3yrears) is relevant to the filed.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> IELTS: L - 9, R - 8.5, W - 7, S - 7
> ...


Hey furionprophet,

I am sorry, i couldnt get you.
I asled a consultant nearby. He is MARA certified. He said that if ACS letter says "2 yrs and 9 months" of work ex and we also add relevant documents for 3 months, it will come out to be 3 yrs of work experience. And i will get points for 3 years of work ex.

I will be applying through 190.

Is this is a valid statement?

I am also in confusion related to this. 

Please comment

Thanks
Birender


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Birender said:


> Hey furionprophet,
> 
> I am sorry, i couldnt get you.
> I asled a consultant nearby. He is MARA certified. He said that if ACS letter says "2 yrs and 9 months" of work ex and we also add relevant documents for 3 months, it will come out to be 3 yrs of work experience. And i will get points for 3 years of work ex.
> ...


What your agent said is correct


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Thanks misguided for your answer, however i have mentioned my details above which i feel do not require RPL. Anyone in the forum with the same Engg degree and work experience can shed some light on this pls?


I know that degree in electronic and communication is acceptable as ICT degree.

but not sure about Engineering and Telecom . this may come under TRA

but as misguided said i think you should check with ACS


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi furionprophet,


I will be lodging my ACS application soon as Software engineer as this is the one closest to my job description now. Can I get points if my working experience was only 3 years?
Please advice.





furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was not a member of this forum till ... now!! But have been looking at this for a while so that it might help me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

krema said:


> Hi furionprophet,
> 
> 
> I will be lodging my ACS application soon as Software engineer as this is the one closest to my job description now. Can I get points if my working experience was only 3 years?
> Please advice.


You must and definitely you can get 5 points for that. My work experience was about 3.5 years and got all of it assessed since it was relevant to the ANZSCO code description


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been assessed recently by the ACS as a Software Engineer, here is what is written in the result's PDF :

Dates: 03/07 - 06/08 (1 years and 3 months)
Position: Developer Engineer
Employer: YYYYY
Country: FRANCE

Dates: 07/08 - 10/12 (4 years and 3 months)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: FRANCE

My question is:

For the first experience, the position name they put is not exactly "Software engineer" but "Developer engineer". Is it a problem ?

Does that mean that even if the name is different, it has been taking account as a Software Engineer (261313) ?

Thanks !


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is fine... The position name does not matter.



EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been assessed recently by the ACS as a Software Engineer, here is what is written in the result's PDF :
> 
> ...


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks furionprophet.

Just like with Birender, can i apply now that i am only 2yrs 9 months with my work to save time but safe enough to get 10 point soon on educ? Also, correct me if I'm wrong, 5 points for work and a possibly 10 points for education? (BS ECE)



furionprophet said:


> You must and definitely you can get 5 points for that. My work experience was about 3.5 years and got all of it assessed since it was relevant to the ANZSCO code description


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> It is fine... The position name does not matter.


That's pretty cool, thanks, I just scarried myself a little bit...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks, I just scarried myself a little bit...


lolz...thats fine...I totally understand... Good luck for your Invite!


----------



## vsubnis (Dec 10, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> That's pretty cool, thanks, I just scarried myself a little bit...


Hi, 

Congratulations on your positive assessment. Can you tell me how much time did it take you for your ACS skill assessment? 

Thanks


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment. Can you tell me how much time did it take you for your ACS skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, thanks !

Everything is in my signature, I applied the 5th October and got the result the 5th December.


----------



## gav7red (Apr 26, 2012)

vsubnis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment. Can you tell me how much time did it take you for your ACS skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


Hi vsubnis,

I received my positive skills assessment back from ACS this morning (I am delighted!  ). It was an RPL application and I submitted on the 1st Nov (results = 10th Dec), so only took 6 weeks.

This was the assessment of 8 years and 7 months as an ICT Business Analyst (261111).

I hope that helps... stay positive!


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can anyone in the forum pls. ensure if you get assessment result from ACS applying in November ? I applied in 12-Nov, but still it is showing "With Assessor" stage , so trying to get a time estimation if I can know some cases who have applied in Nov.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I am currently with visa subclass 485 as a secondary applicant and will be expired October next year. I would like to submit EOI as primary applicant and been told to apply skill assessment from ACS and do IELTS too. 

I graduated from RMIT in Bachelor of IT(System Administrator) at end of year 2010 and currently working as casual position helpdesk for more than 1 year. I plan to get my skill assessed as Recent Graduate criteria but not sure if they will approve it.

Anyone care to advise whether they will consider me as recent graduate and approve my application?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

hihihehe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently with visa subclass 485 as a secondary applicant and will be expired October next year. I would like to submit EOI as primary applicant and been told to apply skill assessment from ACS and do IELTS too.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As per my knowledge and the DIAC website, recent graduate would mean within 6 months after you graduate. Since its been more than a year, I am skeptic about it.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

sad to hear. looks like no way my skill can get assessed by ACS


----------



## rohitbehl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am running my own IT company and would like to assess my skills through ACS.

I have contacted the ACS people and they told me to submit various documents including a formal Statutory Declaration with all information listed on the website and Statement of work with high level of information on the client's letter head.

Do anyone have a format for a Statutory Declaration for SELF Assessment Applicants and for statement of work with high level of details?

Thanks,

Rohit


----------



## sydraj (Mar 2, 2013)

*Stat Declaration from HR/Collegue*

Hello ,

I have a similar problem.
Right now i am in australia and cleared IELTS (7.5) .
i had worked for three companies in india in past .
My first company is acquired by another company , what should i do in this case .

Also , if i need to get statutory declaration from manager/collegue then does he need to send me here on stamp paper( notarized) or what ?

Thanks alot in advance for your help.

Regards,
Syd


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

All the best dude!!!


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

Below are the roles and responsibilities which i got for my previous company i worked close to4 yrs.Is this roles and responsibilities will relate to ICT BA jobcode ? I have planned to apply under that Job code.please share your views.

1. Worked as an Analyst in BT 21CN Network Integration Testing Project.
2. Responsibilities include managing and executing many complex projects in the broadband domain for British Telecom (BT). Other than end to end testing, the key activities are SVCT, MVCT, and Regression for new patch and releases of various vendors of BT like Cisco, Redback SE800 BRAS, Fujitsu, Huawei, Alcatel etc.
3. Successfully introduced Agile Methodology Process to the Project for effective Project Management.
4. Responsibilities include creating the Functional Specifications, Low level design and High Level Design document as per the latest design specifications and provide it to the testing team.
5. Played a stellar role in building up new network models for Ipstream, WBC (Wholesale Broadband Connect), WBMC (Wholesale Broadband Managed connect) in the research and development lab of British Telecom (BT). The following activities were part of the model build:
I) Model build as per the latest design scope, testing and troubleshoot to simulate Live ISP network scenarios. 
II) End to end services testing for protocols like LAG/LAG RSTP/LACP/dot1q/QinQ/TCP-IP/OSPF/BGP /MPLS/QOS
III) BRAS profiles, services, shaping, EMS and Parameterized Qos and Configure Radius servers for the model.
IV) Extensive use of testers like IXIA- IxNetwork, IxExplorer , Ixaccess, Spirent -Adtech,Maxslam,AX4000.
6. Mentored the team members by creating training plan and providing knowledge transfer to them on new process and technology.
7. Participation in recruitment process and provide training to new members.
8. Following activities were also carried out as part of his role:
I) Test Plan Design and test case document review.
II) Test Plan Execution.
IV) Troubleshooting network issues.
V) Support for OSS/BSS.
VI) Maintaining test case results on HP Quality Center.
VII) Creating Automation Framework to automate the regression test process.
9. Proficient in Cutting edge technology FTTB and FTTC and it is tested over WBC with GPON, GMSAN and FMSAN

Experts please share your views...

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Can someone guide me with regards to experience, 

i. Does ACS consider experience during the last ten years only?
ii. Whether experience after the highest qualification is considered only? 

After my graduation, I did Post Graduate Diploma in Computer (in year 2000) and worked for two years (2001-2003), and then full time Masters degree (2003-2005). Whether my experience during 2001 to 2003 will be considered.

Thanks


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Optimist007,
> 
> I lifted the following section from the Microsoft Careers webpage, describing the profile of a software development engineer in test:
> 
> ...


Hi espresso


Learnt from the forum that you have applied under software engineer category.
can you please share roles and reponsibilties to be written in the letter.
I have 7 years experience in Automation testing primarily (qtp and selenium with java).Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Sandeep


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Organisational Chart Format*

Hi,

Can you please share with me the organisational chart format.

I need it to submit them.


reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Kavitha,
> 
> If you need any help on the organization chart format, I can help you..
> 
> ...


----------



## partha.paul (Aug 14, 2015)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am a New member in this forum. I have just started my process for Applying for 190 for Australia.
> I am a Software Test Manager with 10 years of IT experience.
> My Query is with new rule changes from july 2012. The ACS Assessment is Mandatory before EOI.
> ...


Your experience letter should be with Job Description. That's why they demand in details. The duties & responsibility should be printed on company letter head and signed by reporting personnel or HR. If the company is closed a affidavit from any known colleague of that previous company on a stamp paper is accepted, which is called declaration.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, rkv146, 
You can get a statutory declaration from one of the senior colleagues and get that on a stamp paper and notarised. This should suffice. That letter should clearly match the basic template of a reference letter and mention the roles and responsibilities that match the test manager job description in ANZSCO code. 
Here is the template. 



----

To Whom It May Concern: 

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague, 
Office address & contact details 
do solemnly make the following declaration : 

1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week. 

2. Duties & Responsibilities – 

Mention duties and responsibilities here (should be as per your current profile and also match the AMZSCO code responsibilities)/. 

3. Technical Skills include: 

Operating systems: 
Industry Experience: 
Programming Languages: 
Database Layer: 
Tools 


4. Position held:- 

• Chronological order of positions held 

5. Achievements: 
Special awards & recognitions 

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration. 

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular. 

7 Signature of person making the declaration 

Declared at (name of city) on 10th of August 2012 

Before me, 

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made 

8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters) 

Sign of notary & notarized stamps 
---------------


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and might be I am asking a question at a wrong place. Kindly let me know if I am at the wrong place.
I have visited 2 times for less than 3 months to other country. 

Do I have to mention this in the roles and responsibility letter?
Do I require PCC for the stay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

choudhsu said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum and might be I am asking a question at a wrong place. Kindly let me know if I am at the wrong place.
> I have visited 2 times for less than 3 months to other country.
> 
> ...



PCC is required if stayed in a country for more than 11 months.

It's your wish if you wants to mention that. Depends on how you form your letter.


----------



## kavinderchand (Dec 21, 2015)

*Employment Documents Check*

Hi ,

I am new to this forum and going to start my ACS processing next month.

I have gone through almost many threads, but still i am confused regarding the actual employment documents to be submitted :

I have worked in 3 companies: A,B and current company C.

I have below set of documents from my companies: 

Company A : 
Last 3 payslips only,
Offer letter,
Experience letter
Relieving letter

Company B : 
6 months payslips only,
Offer letter,
Experience letter
Relieving letter

Company C (Current company) : 
All Payslips,
Offer letter,

and also i have heard regarding employment reference letter which ill be able to get.

Are these documents are sufficient for employment document checklist.

Waiting for some helpful responses.


----------



## Ebenezer (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All - this is my first post. I've followed this forum for the last couple of years. Thanks for your hidden support 

I have a question about working and studying in the same time. There were some posts here and in the other places but no definite answer was given (or I haven't found it).

So - is it OK for ACS in terms of skilled employment to study and work in full time (20+ h/week) in the same period of time? 

Thanks.


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply cozmopravesh.

I am ready for ACS but I have one query....

1. Graduation in Mechanical in 2006 but degree awarded in 2008 due to affiliation issue b/w state and college
2. But I got NOC from college and worked between 2006 to 2008.
3. Completed post graduation in IT & Systems in 2013 from ICFAI.
So My scenario is like:-

Graduation 2006------------------------------------ Deg. Awarded 2008-------------------------- Post graduation in IT&Systems 2013
------X--------------------------------------------------------X----------------------------------------------------X


2006-2008(1st company)----------------------------------2008-2010(2nd Company)-------------------------2010-Till Now(3rd)
------X--------------------------------------------------------------X-----------------------------------------------X
Above is my professional experience.

As per my AQF understanding, I might fall in major due to IT & Sytems and 2 year can be deducted from my 3rd company..
Above statement is what I am expecting. I really need some expert comments on my situation about what could be the possibility of different outcome.

Last I would like to thanks all the members who are helping others on various queries. Thank you so much guys.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dear All,

After multiple IELTS attempts including the one i gave yesterday i feel i will get 7 in individual sections. I am a Software Engineer with 5 years of industrial experience. I am planning to apply for 189 category. Last year i did my eligibility check through consultancies in India and they charged a hefty amount just for evaluation. After brainstorming this forum i came to know all the process can be carried outself. As a preliminary step , i would like to first check my eligibility with australian Immigration. Can someone please help me on this ? I want to check myself against 60 point check


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After multiple IELTS attempts including the one i gave yesterday i feel i will get 7 in individual sections. I am a Software Engineer with 5 years of industrial experience. I am planning to apply for 189 category. Last year i did my eligibility check through consultancies in India and they charged a hefty amount just for evaluation. After brainstorming this forum i came to know all the process can be carried outself. As a preliminary step , i would like to first check my eligibility with australian Immigration. Can someone please help me on this ? I want to check myself against 60 point check


See my response to your other post. You may also wish to refer to the DIBP guidelines on how points will be applied: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi ALL,

Any advice or suggestion on below query

I am ready for ACS but I have one query....

1. Graduation in Mechanical in 2006 but degree awarded in 2008 due to affiliation issue b/w state and college
2. But I got NOC from college and worked between 2006 to 2008.
3. Completed post graduation in IT & Systems in 2013 from ICFAI.
So My scenario is like:-

Graduation 2006------------------------------------ Deg. Awarded 2008-------------------------- Post graduation in IT&Systems 2013
------X--------------------------------------------------------X----------------------------------------------------X


2006-2008(1st company)----------------------------------2008-2010(2nd Company)-------------------------2010-Till Now(3rd)
------X--------------------------------------------------------------X-----------------------------------------------X
Above is my professional experience.

As per my AQF understanding, I might fall in major due to IT & Sytems and 2 year can be deducted from my 3rd company..
Above statement is what I am expecting. I really need some expert comments on my situation about what could be the possibility of different outcome.

Thanks


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

choudhsu said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Any advice or suggestion on below query
> 
> ...


If you need expert comments, best write to the ACS directly.


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

My spouse is applying as primary applicant for ACS skill assessment.
He has below Qualification and exp:

B.Tech - IT -2009
X company - 2010-2012 as Software Engineer
MBA (marketing) -2012-14
Y company -(2014-2015)- ICT BA
Z company - (2015-2016) -Product Manager (IT company)
A company- (2016-present)-Marketing Manager (IT company)

Should he apply as Programmer/developer and show only previous experience 2010-2012 and not show recent one or should he show experience after MBA as well. but if we want to do so, which skilled job code should we choose?

Please help!


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

superwoman said:


> My spouse is applying as primary applicant for ACS skill assessment.
> He has below Qualification and exp:
> 
> B.Tech - IT -2009
> ...


please reply


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Post moved from incorrect thread - kaju/moderator*


Hi,

Is ACS mandatory for visa 189? 
If I have the required points 65 (age 30, edu 15, pte 20), still should I get the ACS report for my skills and employement?

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## superwoman (Jan 19, 2017)

aki07 said:


> *Post moved from incorrect thread - kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


Yes it is mandatory, you need to get your skills assessed for the job code you are applying for


----------



## aki07 (Dec 12, 2016)

superwoman said:


> Yes it is mandatory, you need to get your skills assessed for the job code you are applying for


Thank you!!


----------

